# Why is Becky the least successful Horsewoman?



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Because HHH or Vince aren't very high on her, which is surprising because she is easily the most attractive of the 4.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

She's the best of the bunch, but treated the worst, thus confirming the ineptitude of WWE booking.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

They aren't as high on her as they are the other three unfortunately, this dates back to NXT as she was the only one out of the four who didn't win the NXT Womens Championship. It sucks because she's damn good and has improved her weaknesses, I honestly believe she's the best out of the four.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

As Triple H/Vince don't like her much compared to the other 3 which is all that matters.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

because fuck this world.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Because she wasn't part of their plans from the get-go, and they haven't quite caught up yet.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

RetepAdam. said:


> Because she wasn't part of their plans from the get-go, and they haven't quite caught up yet.


And they already missed the boat with that Charlotte feud. That's still the best thing that's happened concerning the entire women's division through all of this, and it's gutting it didn't get the ending it deserved.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

if Triple H and Vince aren't high on a talent, then why do they sign them and keep them around?


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

RubberbandGoat said:


> if Triple H and Vince aren't high on a talent, then why do they sign them and keep them around?


Not everyone can be top of the pile. WWE needs enhancement, jobbers, and midcard people.

But Becky's just better than that.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

Straw Hat said:


> Because HHH or Vince aren't very high on her, which is surprising because she is easily the most attractive of the 4.


Actually HHH is very high on Becky.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Because Triple H has his favorites, Vince has his favorites, and if you're neither you're fucked.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

JTB33b said:


> Actually HHH is very high on Becky.


 Definitely not as much as the other 3, that's for sure.



SovereignVA said:


> Because Triple H has his favorites, Vince has his favorites, and if you're neither you're fucked.


 It may work out great for her. It's clear they've kept their favorites on Raw so they get exposure to a bigger audience. It may backfire on them, if SD continues to be the better show where talent are utilized better and not shoved down your throat like they do with their chosen ones on Raw. Just look at the ME and Women's title picture on Raw, it's a complete mess that revolves around 2-3 of their chosen ones (Roman, Rollins and Balor for the ME and Sasha, Charlotte and Bayley for the women).


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)

I dunno if there's any one reason. It's just interesting circumstances, like she came in to NXT a while after the other three, and she didn't spend much time there before getting called up (some might say prematurely). If she had stayed in NXT longer, she would have been champion. 

And when it comes to the women's division on the main roster, they tend to only focus on 1-2 women at a time, so obviously Charlotte was first. It was just a matter of waiting her turn I guess, and she did a great job feuding with Charlotte, so much so that they changed their plans to include her in the Wrestlemania match. I think she's been very successful despite some perceived "setbacks", maybe more successful than some people imagined. She sells a healthy amount of merch and still gets great reactions. Her popularity is always increasing. She can only go up from here.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

RetepAdam. said:


> Because she wasn't part of their plans from the get-go, and they haven't quite caught up yet.


That has been my take on it as well.

She was debuted on NXT with a generic, stereotypical Irish dancing gimmick. She then evolved into a rocker chick gimmick as a heel, under Sasha's wing. It wasn't until the tail-end of her NXT run that she would adopt her current character that was really the sweet spot for getting her over with the crowd, and get an opportunity to really show off in the ring. But she never got a chance to foster that momentum in NXT, and was called up to the MR shortly thereafter. I think they underestimated her potential at that point. I think their primary purpose for bringing her up with Charlotte and Sasha was to job and enhance for Charlotte and Sasha, and to help facilitate their respective builds. I don't think they intend for her to get as over as she has gotten. They didn't anticipate that she'd become a fan favorite. But even though she got herself over organically, they weren't prepared to stray from their long-term plans with regard to the Charlotte/Sasha dynamic they had clearly envisioned from the get-go.

I think the brand split and getting onto SD potentially signaled an opening for her. I suppose we'll see soon enough if they've really turned a corner with how they want to use her.


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

Straw Hat said:


> It may work out great for her. It's clear they've kept their favorites on Raw so they get exposure to a bigger market. It may backfire on them if SD continues to be the better show where talent are utilized better and not shoved down your throat like they do with their chosen ones on Raw. Just look at the ME picture and Womens title picture on Raw, it's a complete mess that revolves around 2 wrestlers (Roman and Rollins for the ME and Sasha and Charlotte).


Wait till Nikki Bella wins the Women's championship sparkling blue belt and once she loses it and you feel FINALLY ITS THE TIME that they are going to put the belt on Becky ..


Eva is going to steal it ... I love Becky, but it would be fun to see the meltdown on this forum, and in this particular case, it would be totally worth it. I think Eva is sexy AF, but Becky needs to win the title .. Enough of this underdog crap ..


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

She arrived quite late to NXT and WWE decided to call her up pretty quickly so she never held their title. 

On the main roster, Sasha and Bayley are simply more popular and are Triple H's golden girls. Charlotte is not very popular, but she has her dad and is a natural choice for top heel even without him. 

Becky will have her moment one day. She gets consistent TV time and has ever since debuting. She's doing fine. Most of the other women can't say they've had as much exposure as her. It could be much worse.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Out of all the 4 Horsewomen, she was the latest bloomer. She really didn’t get the support behind her until her match against Sasha at Takeover Unstoppable in May 2015.

By then, Charlotte had many great matches. Sasha was at the top of her game. And Bayley already had the fan support on her side. Then keep in mind that Charlotte is Ric Flair’s daughter and Bayley and Sasha are younger, I can see what happened.

So yes, she was not seen as the crown jewel from the get go. But clearly that perception has changed somewhat. While being the 3rd woman taken, she was still a very high draft pick, and she has been one of the most consistent characters on TV.

And the thing is, these 4’s careers are far from over. This argument in a few years could look a lot different.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

most smarks looked down upon her over Sasha and Bayley because of her bad NXT run and what little exposure Vince has of her in NXT was Becky getting knocked out in Brooklyn. Vince was at NXT San Jose where Sasha and Charlotte killed it.

Becky at first was treated as Alicia Tamina level on her debut. 

The original plans for Royal Rumble was Sasha vs Paige vs Charlotte. Charlotte would retain to set up Sasha vs Charlotte at Wrestlemania.

Paige got a concussion and Sasha got injured.

Becky was used as a Substitute. They didn't expect Charlotte Becky to do so well so they had to add her to the Wrestlemania title match.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

TD Stinger said:


> Out of all the 4 Horsewomen, she was the latest bloomer. She really didn’t get the support behind her until her match against Sasha at Takeover Unstoppable in May 2015.
> 
> By then, Charlotte had many great matches. Sasha was at the top of her game. And Bayley already had the fan support on her side. Then keep in mind that Charlotte is Ric Flair’s daughter and Bayley and Sasha are younger, I can see what happened.
> 
> ...


 Never watched them in NXT, but Becky seems the best package of the 3. 

She's attractive, good in the ring and good on the mic.

The others are lacking in multiple areas but are pushed to the moon for some reason.

I never understood the smark love for Sasha, she's terrible in nearly every facet.

I've never seen a wrestler botch as much as her in my life.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

**Charlotte is the premier women's wrestler in the world today. 

*Sasha Banks is a very fine women's worker, without a sassy hip-hop chick style gimmick which hasn't really been done well before.

*Becky Lynch, is hot...and erm...so are all the other women on the roster.*


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

just1988 said:


> **Charlotte is the premier women's wrestler in the world today.
> 
> *Sasha Banks is a very fine women's worker, without a sassy hip-hop chick style gimmick which hasn't really been done well before.
> 
> *Becky Lynch, is hot...and erm...so are all the other women on the roster.*


 Charlotte isn't close to being the best wrestler in the world today. I've seen plenty of clips from women's wrestlers in Japan who are amazing, and then there is Asuka and Ember Moon in NXT.

Sasha's work on the main roster can't even be considered passable, way too many botches and dangerous spots which she was lucky to walk away form without serious injury.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

just1988 said:


> **Charlotte is the premier women's wrestler in the world today. *
> 
> *Sasha Banks is a very fine women's worker, without a sassy hip-hop chick style gimmick which hasn't really been done well before.
> 
> *Becky Lynch, is hot...and erm...so are all the other women on the roster.


C'mon now Ric...


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

She was never going to be given priority booking over the other three and they made this clear in NXT. They did her and her fans a favor by moving her to SD because she has/had no chance on RAW. When they see you one way, it's next to impossible to break through that ceiling. Part of your problem is overstating how "over" she was. Fans liked her, but there was never any "We want Becky," chants. A lot of you try to pretend she was the female Daniel Bryan and fans were going to protest if they didn't get her but that has never lined up with the reality. She's never been more over than Sasha or Bayley and is only now finally approaching that level given she's slotted as the top face behind Nikki on that SD roster. Unrealistic expectations and claims is why you're angry she isn't where you think she should be. 




No one was hijacking for Becky. The roof wasn't exploding. Hell, Paige was more over than she was during the Flair feud. You have to come to terms with that while the future could hold anything given that she's s talented woman, the fans at large have never agreed the miniority of the IWC that swears and pouts about her being the best out of the four. If they had, it would have been obvious by the reaction. It wasn't. They never gave Flair/Sasha go away heat in favor of your girl because audiences at large have never been as high on her as sone of you are determined to make them. Blame it on her booking which is logical considering much like Ambrose of The Shield, she drew the short end of the stick but those are the facts. 



She will get her opportunity to prove McMahon and Hunter wrong and if she gets over to the extent a lot of you already pretend she has, then she'll be elevated accordingly in the Horsewomen hierarchy, especially if Sasha can't stay healthy. Becky could be the most decorated and popular out of the group in three years. Anything could happen.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Because this is WWE booking today. They have their plans set in stone (Charlotte, Sasha), and everything organic is simply ignored because WWE feels if it got over by itself, then it will remain over and they don't need to do anything about it. It's like having a surplus to them. Hence why Sasha has all of these manufactured moments, like getting to return in front of NXT crowds to stomp Charlotte, work cringey promos with Enzo/Jericho, etc..

It makes no sense at all. Becky is the most attractive and charismatic female on the roster, she'd be a great face of the division type, and would crush all of her public appearances. Put a cute and energetic Irish chick on GMA instead of Charlotte and see how well fans take to her.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Because she is the best one. That's how WWE works.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Straw Hat said:


> Never watched them in NXT, but Becky seems the best package of the 3.
> 
> She's attractive, good in the ring and good on the mic.
> 
> ...


Well that' why I pointed out the NXT stuff. Because before her match with Sasha in May 2015, she was just another good wrestler and the other 3 were firing on all cylinders. That match was the catalyst but it was only the start and she got called up only 2 months later.

Look, I think Becky is one of the most naturally beautiful women they have. But attractiveness is always a subjective thing. I think all 4 are attractive. Some more than others but at the end of the day this isn't the Attitude Era or even the Ruthless Aggression Era where that was the most important thing.

And we can argue back and forth but over time Becky has built her connection with the crowd while Sasha and Bayley had already reached that level and Charlotte, once she turned heel was doing great work of her own. But now Becky has reached that level herself and now has the chance to be the female face of Smackdown.

This conversation has a long way to go.


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)

Straw Hat said:


> Never watched them in NXT, but Becky seems the best package of the 3.
> 
> She's attractive, good in the ring and good on the mic.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I think if you didn't watch NXT it might be a little harder to see why Sasha was/is so popular. I thought she was really good there, I've never been a big fan in general but I won't deny she had good matches. Never been a fan of her mic work though. On the main roster though, I think she's been incredibly weak. I think it might just be because she's stuck as a face at the moment.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

just1988 said:


> **Charlotte is the premier women's wrestler in the world today.
> 
> *Sasha Banks is a very fine women's worker, without a sassy hip-hop chick style gimmick which hasn't really been done well before.
> 
> *Becky Lynch, is hot...and erm...so are all the other women on the roster.*


:beckywhat:beckywhat:beckywhat

Heavily lowballing Becky.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Straw Hat said:


> Charlotte isn't close to being the best wrestler in the world today. I've seen plenty of clips from women's wrestlers in Japan who are amazing, and then there is Asuka and Ember Moon in NXT.
> 
> Sasha's work on the main roster can't even be considered passable, way too many botches and dangerous spots which she was lucky to walk away form without serious injury.


*When I say she's the premier women's wrestler in the world, I'm not saying she's the greatest mechanically. I'm saying as the complete package, she's it for a women's wrestler.

I love Asuka and from the 1 time I saw Ember Moon, she seems brilliant too...but they're no Charlotte in terms of the complete package that the WWE can put out there as the face of not only the division but to also represent the company.

As for Sasha's work, sure she's got holes in her game but she's still very good (as far as main roster women's wrestlers go.)*


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Becky is by far the best of the 4. She has it all. She is over as hell, very good in the ring, the best of the 4 on the mic and has a very good look. I'm glad she is on Smackdown away from the bore machine that is the women's division on Raw.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Becky is the best technical wrestler of the three. (I'm not including Bayley in any of this, because she just got brought up, but that would still be true.) Sasha was the total package in NXT, but since her call up, she's kinda waned a bit. Part of that is because she is a face when she should be heel. Charlotte has improved a bit, but she's still slightly good in all areas. Becky has improved tremendously on the mic. She's the best one on the mic now and the most natural. She is the best one period.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Bah...she's been on the main roster just barely over a year. Becky's time will come. I know it's become a running joke to go 'wait and see' but it really is a matter of time. The fans love Becky and especially as she's the most talented one on the whole SDL roster as well as the most over, it's just a matter of time.

Speaking of 'it's just a matter of time', maybe Vince really is fulfilling his role as village idiot and doesn't see the potential money he could see in this gal. If only this company had the modern day equivalent of a Jim Ross or Jim Cornette who could shove Vince in the right direction when it comes to talent who truly deserve it, like back in the mid to late 90s.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

She ain't the least successful.

3 Horsewoman on Raw to carry 1 hour each.

1 Horsewoman on SmackDown to carry 2 hours by herself.


----------



## Huggerlover (Jul 19, 2016)

Becky is by far the best talker of the Horsewomen (best talker in the division period) the best wrestler, the most attractive physically and the crowd loves her. If they aren't planning on making her Smackdown Women's Champion soon and giving her a long reign, they have issues.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Lothario said:


> She was never going to be given priority booking over the other three and they made this clear in NXT. They did her and her fans a favor by moving her to SD because she has/had no chance on RAW. When they see you one way, it's next to impossible to break through that ceiling. Part of your problem is overstating how "over" she was. Fans liked her, but there was never any "We want Becky," chants. A lot of you try to pretend she was the female Daniel Bryan and fans were going to protest if they didn't get her but that has never lined up with the reality. She's never been more over than Sasha or Bayley and is only now finally approaching that level given she's slotted as the top face behind Nikki on that SD roster. Unrealistic expectations and claims is why you're angry she isn't where you think she should be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean that opening segment on Smackdown intended to highlight Nikki when fans were cheering louder for Becky. Nikki is not going to work as top face, pushing her as such will likely backfire.

Becky was still somewhat unknown at that time while Paige was well established so no shit sherlock of course Paige is going to get louder reactions. 

With the Sasha works she'll lucky to last 5 more years.


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

No idea- she's really good and fans like her. They should give her a run with the title/.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

I see Sasha still got'em salty.:con2


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Why does it matter? She's going to be around for years, why does she have to be the most successful now? Why has everything gotta be instant, everyone can't be on top at once, seriously. Just chill, and stop hating on others for getting pushed first.


----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

My question is who is she gonna feud with? Whenever it comes time to finally put her over as the Women's Champion on SD who is gonna represent that mountain that she has to climb? Who's gonna be her rival? Every face needs a well established heel to finally concur?

Eva - Her current gimmick is good for the short term but is anyone expecting to see a match that will be worthy of the build up?
Nikki - now a babyface
Naomi - babyface
Alexa - green as grass, needs long term buildup
Carmella - same as Alexa

Emma would be perfect if she would return to be the SD's top heel. If Nia Jax was on SD she would be perfect as Eva's muscle which would greatly benefit the feud with Bex. If Asuka were brought in she may be able to fill the heel role.

Overall I just don't know. Becky's winning the championship is looking to be very anti-climatic unless your one of her die-hards. It's a shame because she deserves better. We'll have to wait and see what they come up with.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Papadoc81 said:


> My question is who is she gonna feud with? Whenever it comes time to finally put her over as the Women's Champion on SD who is gonna represent that mountain that she has to climb? Who's gonna be her rival? Every face needs a well established heel to finally concur?
> 
> Eva - Her current gimmick is good for the short term but is anyone expecting to see a match that will be worthy of the build up?
> Nikki - now a babyface
> ...


Not really, it's possible to start with a face. Becky has been compared to choke artist sports teams and labelled as such. Her ppv singles record is 0-6, winning the big one breaks the mold and she can establish the Championship by being a fighting champion issuing open challenges on big 4 ppvs and occasional Smackdowns, willing to take on all comers from Smackdown, raw on big 4 ppvs and even popping down to NXT and defending it there. As champion she can establish challengers, Championships and furthering her character in the process.

Also You forgot Natalya.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Oh boy, another Becky deserves the world and Sasha and Charlotte are overpushed thread. How original :eyeroll.*



Envy said:


> I see Sasha still got'em salty.:con2


*I love how salty Becky fan threads always turn into a Sasha bashing fest. I'm just sittin here like :hunter.*


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)

OP was literally just asking a question and didn't even bash Sasha but okay


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Least talented = least successful makes sense to me.


----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Oh boy, another Becky deserves the world and Sasha and Charlotte are overpushed thread. How original :eyeroll.*
> *I love how salty Becky fan threads always turn into a Sasha bashing fest. I'm just sittin here like :hunter.*


What bash fest? The thread has seemed pretty civil until you showed to try to start a "mark" war.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Astro Zombie said:


> OP was literally just asking a question and didn't even bash Sasha but okay


There's hardly any Sasha hate in this thread at all, really, and certainly nothing in the OP. I think one poster has taken a couple of jabs at her, but beyond that, there's nothing that's really standing out as Sasha hate.


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

Expected @Legit BOSS to try to cause a mark war. Not surprised. 

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Because she's not american.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

just1988 said:


> **Charlotte is the premier women's wrestler in the world today.
> 
> *Sasha Banks is a very fine women's worker, without a sassy hip-hop chick style gimmick which hasn't really been done well before.
> 
> *Becky Lynch, is hot...and erm...so are all the other women on the roster.*


Charlotte the best womens wrestler? Uh, no. Asuka shits all over her


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Why are they not high on Becky she hasn't done anything bad to anyone to my knowledge? She seems very sweet in real life too so I don't see why they wouldn't like her.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

When its all said and done Becky will be the best of the lot


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Because of her accent.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

theres a lack of patience here, shes been entrusted to be top face on smackdown and will be winning the title
whether its at backlash, no mercy or whenever else itll be a feel good moment BECAUSE of how shes been booked and how she'll likely be winning it from Nicki or Eva 

id say that from what ive seen from becky, sasha and Charlotte, sasha has been by far the weakest


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Straw Hat said:


> Because HHH or Vince aren't very high on her, which is surprising because *she is easily the most attractive of the 4.*


Opinions. I personally have her ranked third of the four :draper2


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I know it's likely going to be a long journey, but they need to let Becky progress her character, explain her new look and in general let her talk and cut promos. She will likely get screwed out of title shots, they need to do it in creative ways that make her look sympathetic, but not dumb.


----------



## Honeymoon (Oct 17, 2015)

I would assume it's because the rumour about throwing Becky into the mix to even have a 4HW is true... She's just a filler girl for the 4HW and is therefore a filler girl for most feuds. Hopefully her being separated from the other HW will give her a chance to shine and grow as a wrestler.

Plus let's be real - there's nothing Becky has/is good at that the other girls lack or aren't as good at. There's nothing exceptional about Becky that makes her stand out. She's just kinda there. I mean she wasn't even supposed to be in the WrestleMania match which tells you how much of an afterthought she is.

In the ring? Charlotte outdoes her.
On the mic? Charlotte outdoes her.
Lovability? Sasha and Bayley outdo her.

I'm rooting for Becky to become the first ever SD Women's Champion because she deserves to have her moment. Plus she's a solid worker and seems to be over with the crowd. She could be a great babyface if WWE uses her properly.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

lol ^


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Honeymoon said:


> In the ring? Charlotte outdoes her.
> On the mic? Charlotte outdoes her.
> Lovability? Sasha and Bayley outdo her.


Opinions and such again, but i'd put Becky above Charlotte both in ring and on the mic. Charlotte's improved a bit talking wise but Becky has improved exponentially.

Lovability, Sasha comes nowhere near, though i'd fully understand people putting Bayley above Becky in that regard.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

She was called up without having a NXT title run and it hurt her with crowds and thus hurts her still now. Charlotte and Sasha earned a call-up but Becky should have stayed back with Bayley to have a kick ass feud with each other. I'd kill to see Becky vs Asuka program - it would be better than Bayley/Asuka because Bayley lost a lot of momentum with being left to spin her tires in NXT too long.

Similar really to the men - Balor, Zayn, Owens are instantly overwhereas Breeze, Crews struggle out of the gate.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Least successful? Bayley JUST got out of developmental while Becky had a Wrestlemania match infront 100 000 people. You tell me again which of the two accomplished more in their career so far...


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Becky, to the audience is a very compelling and charismatic speaker. The ideal way is to structure her feuds so Becky gets the most of them is to give her a good amount of mic time to sell the audience and to further her character.


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

I disagree. I think she's very successful. She is the workhorse of the group. 

Bayley made them nervous so they kept her in NXT. They knew she was solid there and her gimmick was over, but they weren't sure it could work on the main roster. That's why Vince was so over the moon (reportedly) that she was well received upon her call up. 

Charlotte is a blue chipper and will always continue to get better and be a talent that nearly transcends being a 'woman's wrestler'. She really is that good/full of potential. 

Sasha Banks is glitter that probably won't last, and they know that, but you push what's over in the mean time while planning long-term elsewhere. Now with her most recent injury, I think they know she can't really be counted on as a long-term carrier of the division. 

Becky, however, is decent on the mic, and great in the ring. She's consistent, and she's well liked by the fans. One thing, though, she's somewhat old-school-- Becky plays the beaten-down face REALLY well, and having her constantly fighting against it (or used as the 'third wheel') just suits her work. Those types of performers usually have the longest, most consistent careers, and get rewarded with a few solid runs on top. 

So I don't think she's unsuccessful at all. I think she's just fine and, even if she isn't totally over with the front office, she'll always be valued enough to keep a solid position (probably akin to Sheamus, in that regard, actually... just a diff. character).


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

so is Bayley going to be the long term face of Women's wrestling?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Straw Hat said:


> Because HHH or Vince aren't very high on her, which is surprising because she is easily the most attractive of the 4.


yet they promote her to the main show, how the hell does that work, its paige all over again.


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

whay arent they called the 'mares'?


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

This is part of reason in my opinion 

Becky Debut - June 2014
Charlotte Debut - July 2013
Sasha Debut - Dec 2012
Bayley Debut - March 2013

She is in WWE terms a whole 1 year less developed than the other 3 and while I love shes on main roster now and she was brought up too early she just found a working gimmick in her match with Sasha and then thrust into the Diva Revolution and had she remained in NxT I have no doubt she would have been an NxT Womens Champion. It's a testament to her talent that she can be good as if not better then the other 3 with less WWE development though.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

The whole women's revolution thing is still relatively new. Her time will come. She's the best female wrestler on the main roster IMO. Better than Sasha, Natalya etc.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

I still think she's winning the title at Backlash.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Least successful? Bayley JUST got out of developmental while Becky had a Wrestlemania match infront 100 000 people. You tell me again which of the two accomplished more in their career so far...


Bayley, not even close.



tommo010 said:


> This is part of reason in my opinion
> 
> Becky Debut - June 2014
> Charlotte Debut - July 2013
> ...


She quickly progressed and showed she is on the other 3's level in terms of wrestling but she wasnt given nearly the same time to work on her character, gimmick and to connect with fans and build a fan base.
They called her to the main roster too soon and without a plan.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Bayley has had the more successful career. She got to be NXT Women's champion, she got to have the epic matches with the likes of Sasha and Asuka. Her debut at Battleground was played up like a huge deal with buildup to it and everything. And her debut on Raw got it's own segment and Mick Foley selling the every-loving heck out of her. And she's been treated as a major talent every since with her accomplishments highlighted.

Becky, is the only Horsewomen to NOT get an NXT Women's Title run. She gets brought up before her character is fully developed, which was another mistake imo. She was the third wheel in the Charlotte/Sasha feud and was only put into the Mania match, so that Charlotte could retain without Sasha looking bad. She was made to not just lose, but to tap out in her Mania debut, so that they could play up how Sasha got screwed over by Ric Flair. Her win/loss record has been, decidedly not great, she never won a big PPV match on her own. She got jobbed out to Dana Brooke, whom Bayley has pinned TWICE in two weeks since her debut on Raw, and so on.

She then gets sent over to SDL, and put in a meaningless feud with Natalya (and even Becky herself has said that it wasn't handled well), and Natayla has been little more than a glorified jobber recently as well. She taps out clean in another PPV match, then gets her win back, but doesn't get to celebrate it because it's immediately interrupted by that awkward "lets introduce the women all at once segment." And the thing that people came out of that talking about was freaking Eva Marie. Since then, she's randomly traded wins and losses and now Nikki Bella is being hyped up as SDL's #1 babyface.

So yeah, she has been by far the most underused and misused of the Horsewomen. Heck she hasn't even really been treated like one really, given how different her booking has been compared to the other three.

And I'm really getting tired of the "you just need to be patient" line. Because her fans HAVE been patient, for YEARS now. And this is the perfect time, with them about to crown the first champion of a brand-new title, to FINALLY give her her due. And if she wins the belt at Backlash, then great. I'll give them all the credit in the world for doing that. But I have my doubts that they will do that unfortunately.


----------



## Becky's Otologist (Jul 23, 2015)

Like in every company you have one of those very positive workhorses which always get shit over or blamed for everything (synonym; _Becky Lynch'd_).


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

I find it strange that Becky is supposedly so much better in ring than the rest of the 4HW but does so much less with her talent; if she couldn't even have a good match with a 20 year vet in Natalya how is she supposed to have good matches with Eva, Alexa, Carmella, Naomi and Nikki? Her mat work is good but her ring work is slow and low impact, she's like female Dean Ambrose, she does nothing to wow or pop the crowd which would be fine if she were some amazing storyteller but of the 4HW she's dead last in that department.

She is the best mic worker right now but with the least personality; so that, some well executed technical work and being pretty make her by far the best and most deserving of all the women on the roster? Is her greatness defined by not botching? I saw her botch the timing of 2 spots in an 8 second window last night; they weren't scary botches but she plays it so safe with her style I don't think she'd ever attempt a move that could be "scary" botched. Sasha, Charlotte and Bayley have all botched in big matches but they're out there trying new shit, trying to raise the bar, making memorable moments; meanwhile Becky fans will be wondering why the powers that be are out to get her, never considering that pure technical ability might not be a draw.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I find it strange that Becky is supposedly so much better in ring than the rest of the 4HW but does so much less with her talent; if she couldn't even have a good match with a 20 year vet in Natalya how is she supposed to have good matches with Eva, Alexa, Carmella, Naomi and Nikki? Her mat work is good but her ring work is slow and low impact, she's like female Dean Ambrose, she does nothing to wow or pop the crowd which would be fine if she were some amazing storyteller but of the 4HW she's dead last in that department.
> 
> She is the best mic worker right now but with the least personality; so that, some well executed technical work and being pretty make her by far the best and most deserving of all the women on the roster? Is her greatness defined by not botching? I saw her botch the timing of 2 spots in an 8 second window last night; they weren't scary botches but she plays it so safe with her style I don't think she'd ever attempt a move that could be "scary" botched. Sasha, Charlotte and Bayley have all botched in big matches but they're out there trying new shit, trying to raise the bar, making memorable moments; meanwhile Becky fans will be wondering why the powers that be are out to get her, never considering that pure technical ability might not be a draw.


Becky has never gotten the time the other Women have gotten. And you rag on Becky's matches with Nattie but yet Charlotte had even worse matches against Nattie. And speaking of Charlotte they had to turn her heel because she couldn't get over as a babyface and they will have to do the samething with Sasha soon because she is also a horrible babyface. And Becky has gotten the crowd fired up many times and she has has done it on her personality alone(something you say she doesn't have).


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

She will be the least front loaded of the Horsewomen.

Trust me, a year from now Sasha and Bayley will have X-Pac heat on this forum and lukewarm roster reactions.


----------



## Simply...amazing (Jul 2, 2010)

Well, first off - They shouldn't be called the 4 horsewomen, as Charlotte is the only one whom actually resembles a horse.
Secondly, I don't know...Maybe she's too Goofy to their taste? 

Why do WWE do anything really? Incase you hadn't noticed, Common sense ain't exactly their forte.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Reotor said:


> She quickly progressed and showed she is on the other 3's level in terms of wrestling but she wasnt given nearly the same time to work on her character, gimmick *and to connect with fans and build a fan base*.
> They called her to the main roster too soon and without a plan.


You nailed it, mainly with the part I bolded. Bayley and Sasha transtitioned their NXT popularity to the main roster, and the main roster crowds went along for the ride. Becky didn't do much in NXT, so she had to start from zero in order to impress the main roster crowds... And to a lesser degree, so did Charlotte.


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I find it strange that Becky is supposedly so much better in ring than the rest of the 4HW but does so much less with her talent; if she couldn't even have a good match with a 20 year vet in Natalya how is she supposed to have good matches with Eva, Alexa, Carmella, Naomi and Nikki? Her mat work is good but her ring work is slow and low impact, she's like female Dean Ambrose, she does nothing to wow or pop the crowd which would be fine if she were some amazing storyteller but of the 4HW she's dead last in that department.
> 
> She is the best mic worker right now but with the least personality; so that, some well executed technical work and being pretty make her by far the best and most deserving of all the women on the roster? Is her greatness defined by not botching? I saw her botch the timing of 2 spots in an 8 second window last night; they weren't scary botches but she plays it so safe with her style I don't think she'd ever attempt a move that could be "scary" botched. Sasha, Charlotte and Bayley have all botched in big matches but they're out there trying new shit, trying to raise the bar, making memorable moments; meanwhile Becky fans will be wondering why the powers that be are out to get her, never considering that pure technical ability might not be a draw.


I mean, it's all opinions anyways, but I thought her two matches with Natalya were good, especially the one at Battleground (It was one of the better main roster women matches this year IMO). And I do think she's a good storyteller, plus her selling is top notch. 

And she's got tons of personality, I'd argue that's part of why she got so over in the first place. Don't really understand that one. Even if she wasn't the best wrestler, she'd probably get over on personality alone. Much like Dean Ambrose, actually. 

Again, these are all opinions in the end.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

tommo010 said:


> This is part of reason in my opinion
> 
> Becky Debut - June 2014
> Charlotte Debut - July 2013
> ...


Yeah, this is something that gets overlooked and highlights actually how well Becky's done to get to where she is in a far shorter timeframe. She's definitely over and connects well with the crowd who seem to absolutely love her, and I think moving her to Smackdown has helped as in the women's division, she's the one the fans will root for. She's forced her way into the reckoning on the main roster since being called up, and taken those opportunities that she's been given, despite not having the build up of Charlotte and Sasha in NXT, and I have to say I've been very impressed with how she's worked with what she's been given.

She WILL get her big moment, whether it's Backlash in September or another PPV down the line, she will get there and take it on going forward.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

She's the least interesting and entertaining character of the four.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Astro Zombie said:


> I mean, it's all opinions anyways, but I thought her two matches with Natalya were good, especially the one at Battleground (It was one of the better main roster women matches this year IMO). And I do think she's a good storyteller, plus her selling is top notch.
> 
> And she's got tons of personality, I'd argue that's part of why she got so over in the first place. Don't really understand that one. Even if she wasn't the best wrestler, she'd probably get over on personality alone. Much like Dean Ambrose, actually.
> 
> Again, these are all opinions in the end.


Perhaps I should've used the word "character"; at first her character was the girl who makes puns and now she's the dumb girl who keeps getting betrayed but won't stop allying with people.


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Perhaps I should've used the word "character"; at first her character was the girl who makes puns and now she's the dumb girl who keeps getting betrayed but won't stop allying with people.


That's fair. I'd argue that's not entirely her fault though, she does the best she can with what she's given but I don't think they've given her much to work with since WrestleMania. Her feuds were mostly secondary and didn't allow for much character delevopment, aside from a few promos which were good. 

I do agree that they book her to look kinda dumb sometimes, but that might just be a symptom of the way they book some faces in general. They're always too nice, too forgiving, etc.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

She doesn't have the name of Charlotte, the fan fare of Bayley/Sasha, or the mic skills of either of the 3. She's just a good wrestler


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> They aren't as high on her as they are the other three unfortunately, this dates back to NXT as she was the only one out of the four who didn't win the NXT Womens Championship. It sucks because she's damn good and has improved her weaknesses, I honestly believe she's the best out of the four.


1. I fully acknowledge her talent and think she is great.

2. I think she was brought up 6 months - 1 year too early. Sasha and Charlotte were ready.

3. I'm amazed that it took them this long to bring Bayley up, she should have been brought up with Sasha and Charlotte originally, WWE has missed out on some missed merchandise sales in the meantime. 

4. I think she'll be ok in the long run and hold the title, she's getting chants and better reactions but it's still varying depending on the city.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

mightymike1986 said:


> 1. I fully acknowledge her talent and think she is great.
> 
> 2. I think she was brought up 6 months - 1 year too early. Sasha and Charlotte were ready.
> 
> ...


Her spot was supposed to be Bayley's and she was supposed to stay in NXT but Bayley had a broken wrist at the time, however it turned out to be a non-factor since they didn't use Becky for the first 2 weeks and Bayley got cleared and was wrestling the week after their debut. How different things might be had they stuck to the plan. Becky could've stayed in NXT long enough to develop a character and a following then maybe she wouldn't be such an afterthought.


----------



## LegendAS (Mar 9, 2015)

She is older than Sasha and Bayley and her father is not Ric Flair.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Because not everyone can be champion same time?

Arguably she should have defeated Charlotte when she was feuding with her. Would be surprised if she didn't win the title at Backlash though.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Astro Zombie said:


> That's fair. I'd argue that's not entirely her fault though, she does the best she can with what she's given but I don't think they've given her much to work with since WrestleMania. Her feuds were mostly secondary and didn't allow for much character delevopment, aside from a few promos which were good.
> 
> I do agree that they book her to look kinda dumb sometimes, but that might just be a symptom of the way they book some faces in general. They're always too nice, too forgiving, etc.


How is that fair if she doesn't have any control of that?
Its not like its her idea to be booked as dumb sting character. But marks will be marks and bash wrestlers for something that is out of their control, just how the world works.

We already saw on two separate occasions that when WWE hand her the ball and give her something to sink her teeth in, she delivers.
First time was in NXT in Unstoppable when she transitioned from an underwhelming heel henchwoman into a bad ass baby face.
Second time on main roster before Royal Rumble when she feuded with Charlotte and she transitioned from an irrelevant side kick into a legitimate contender for the title.

Both those times she did very well and got over fast with more fans but it was quickly stopped by WWE.
In NXT it was ended when she was called down to the main roster for no good reason.
2nd time was in Royal Rumble where she was booked to lose and be humiliated to give more heat for Charlotte.
Ever since then she was booked to lose and job to everyone else in meaningless and (worst of all) storyless feuds which are not designed to get anyone over, just serve as a cooldown spot on the card.

I have no doubt that if and when WWE finally decided to get her into an actual story with an actual push she will prove her detractors wrong (again).


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)

Reotor said:


> How is that fair if she doesn't have any control of that?
> Its not like its her idea to be booked as dumb sting character. But marks will be marks and bash wrestlers for something that is out of their control, just how the world works.
> 
> We already saw on two separate occasions that when WWE hand her the ball and give her something to sink her teeth in, she delivers.
> ...


Maybe fair was the wrong word, basically what I meant was that I do think her character should be fleshed out more, but the fact that it's not isn't really her fault. I'm not disagreeing with what you said.

I still think she's compelling despite all of this. It'd just be nice if she was given more meaningful feuds, which is the hope now that she's on Smackdown.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Will Becky ever catch a break?*

I mean Jesus Christ how many times has this girl been screwed over? Lol i mean seriously, how many times has she been stabbed in the back, cheated out of a match, assaulted and beatdown? Every single times shes in the ring she either gets stabbed in the back, gets her tights pulled or gets distracted and loses. This girl is the epitome of a doormat right now, she just looks so pathetic and weak i swear.

Just please give her that womens title at Backlash and give her a nice long dominate run with it and stop making her look like a doormat.


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)

*Re: Will Becky ever catch a break?*

Hey she won last week so there's that


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Will Becky ever catch a break?*



Astro Zombie said:


> Hey she won last week so there's that


Well one meaningless win doesn't make up for all the shit shes been given. She has to win that fucking title at Backlash, have her win and put her on a winning streak and make her a dominate champion, just please fucking do it. Shes been putting up with so much shit booking for so long shes due for a push and a title reign.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Will Becky ever catch a break?*

And yet, she’s been one of their most featured women since last year, hardly loses clean, and has become one most over women in the division.

Yeah her booking hasn’t been the best but she’s still one of top women they have and they made her the #1 woman on Smackdown. I mean I swear I see one of these threads every week. Talent like hers always rises to the top eventually. She’ll be fine.

Besides, if she was booked the same way as Sasha, people would complain she’s too strong. The reason more people on here are invested in her is because she’s not booked like Superwoman unlike others.


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)

*Re: Will Becky ever catch a break?*



SAMCRO said:


> Well one meaningless win doesn't make up for all the shit shes been given. She has to win that fucking title at Backlash, have her win and put her on a winning streak and make her a dominate champion, just please fucking do it. Shes been putting up so much shit booking for so long shes due for a push and a title reign.


We'll just have to wait and see. I'm sure she'll get her due eventually.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Will Becky ever catch a break?*



TD Stinger said:


> And yet, she’s been one of their most featured women since last year, hardly loses clean, and has become one most over women in the division.
> 
> Yeah her booking hasn’t been the best but she’s still one of top women they have and they made her the #1 woman on Smackdown. I mean I swear I see one of these threads every week. Talent like hers always rises to the top eventually. She’ll be fine.
> 
> Besides, if she was booked the same way as Sasha, people would complain she’s too strong. The reason more people on here are invested in her is because she’s not booked like Superwoman unlike others.


Thats all true but i swear i'm a fan of her but after all the shit booking shes received and how shes been made to look so gullible and like a doormat even i'm starting to go "Ugh" when shes on. I'm not saying she needs to be booked like superwoman but fuck just stop making her look so gullible and weak, its like anyone can take advantage of her and beat her.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: Will Becky ever catch a break?*



TD Stinger said:


> And yet, she’s been one of their most featured women since last year, hardly loses clean, and has become one most over women in the division.
> 
> Yeah her booking hasn’t been the best but she’s still one of top women they have and they made her the #1 woman on Smackdown. I mean I swear I see one of these threads every week. Talent like hers always rises to the top eventually. She’ll be fine.
> 
> *Besides, if she was booked the same way as Sasha, people would complain she’s too strong. The reason more people on here are invested in her is because she’s not booked like Superwoman unlike others.*


Absolutely this. Part of Becky's appeal is that she's human; she gets a little overheated sometimes, shows her emotions and lets her guard down. Being slightly fallible gives her that sympathetic appeal to the crowd who have got behind her, more so I think since the brand split. If she was booked in the same way as say, Sasha, I don't think I'd be able to get behind her so easily.

As you say, people with talent like hers rises to the top and she has that ability; as someone mentioned upthread, she's had to play catchup really quickly being on WWE/NXT programming, 12-18 months behind Sasha, Bayley and Charlotte, and the fact that she's done that despite being called up earlier than expected, and not had the length of build that the other three have had in NXT, is real testament to her talent.

She will get her moment at some point, whether it's at Backlash or at a PPV in the future. Stick with her, she'll be just fine.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Will Becky ever catch a break?*



SAMCRO said:


> Thats all true but i swear i'm a fan of her but after all the shit booking shes received and how shes been made to look so gullible and like a doormat even i'm starting to go "Ugh" when shes on. I'm not saying she needs to be booked like superwoman but fuck just stop making her look so gullible and weak, its like anyone can take advantage of her and beat her.


But that’s the point. Look, I wish Becky would win a little more here and there. But the point is I care. I’m a fan of Charlotte and Sasha too, but I’m more emotionally invested in Becky.

And it’s because she has her weaknesses (kayfabe wise) and she’s had her ups and downs that people care about this much.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Shit booking. Becky should have held the belt at least once so far.

Pretty much any other wrestler in WWE would have been destroyed by the way they've treated her character, but we still support her.

WWE used to react to fan trends and push those ones that people latched onto, now they just try to treat them like shit to force underdog sympathy.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Gainn_Damage said:


> Pretty much any other wrestler in WWE would have been destroyed by the way they've treated her character, but we still support her.


I'm legitimately shocked Becky gets a positive reaction (or ANY reaction) with this kind of booking.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I find it strange that Becky is supposedly so much better in ring than the rest of the 4HW but does so much less with her talent; if she couldn't even have a good match with a 20 year vet in Natalya how is she supposed to have good matches with Eva, Alexa, Carmella, Naomi and Nikki? Her mat work is good but her ring work is slow and low impact, she's like female Dean Ambrose, she does nothing to wow or pop the crowd which would be fine if she were some amazing storyteller but of the 4HW she's dead last in that department.
> 
> She is the best mic worker right now but with the least personality; so that, some well executed technical work and being pretty make her by far the best and most deserving of all the women on the roster? Is her greatness defined by not botching? I saw her botch the timing of 2 spots in an 8 second window last night; they weren't scary botches but she plays it so safe with her style I don't think she'd ever attempt a move that could be "scary" botched. Sasha, Charlotte and Bayley have all botched in big matches but they're out there trying new shit, trying to raise the bar, making memorable moments; meanwhile Becky fans will be wondering why the powers that be are out to get her, never considering that pure technical ability might not be a draw.


Her matches with Nattie were all under 10min and were better than anything Charlotte's done with her.. and how is she is the worst storyteller of the bunch? She was incredible in her Unstoppable match vs Sasha from facial expressions to selling the arm.

As far as moments, IMO, the highlight of WM match IMO was *Becky's perfectly executed fisherman suplex from the top rop*, not Sasha's saved suicide dive or Charlotte's Moonsault. 
Plus she doesn't bust out all her move-set in 1 match, she does have some high impact moves like the running jumping clothline, or missile dropkick.. she is fantastic on the mat, great suplex variations, athletic, strong, fast, agile, can brawl, selling... she can do it all in the ring.

In my opinion she is the best in the ring, easily the best technical mat wrestler, better on the mic, naturally charismatic even without the defined character which the other 3 have an edge over her, and a very lovable personality. And also the most attractive.

The things holding her back are : Age, Accent, and less time in development.. I really believed she will go the Emma route, not get over on the MR and go back to NXT, but she was too good for that, she went from zero to one of the most popular stars of the show male or female in 1 year, her getting Becky chants standing in the ring with 5 other women and 12 men has to count for something.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Reotor said:


> I'm legitimately shocked Becky gets a positive reaction (or ANY reaction) with this kind of booking.


Her character is flawed yet relatable wether it's getting too heated that it costs her matches or the fact she cares albeit too much. Becky is more than just a generic 1 dimensional character who is serious all the time, she's has a more serious and a more comedic side. For that reason her presence on t.v is welcoming. 

Her quirky high energy personality is endearing yet relatable. Success is not really guaranteed for Becky unlike Sasha, Bayley and Charlotte. 

Becky kept getting stabbed in the back even though she never really did anything wrong to them. She isn't bitter and stays true to herself in the face of adversity.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

There's a difference between "constantly losing all of the time" and "being booked two strong like the others." Some people seem to think that it's either one or the other and it's really not. How about not portraying her as a careless amateur who gets screwed over/stabbed in the back constantly, yet never seems to learn her lesson. That'd be a good start. How many freaking times must she lose via distraction/roll-up, it's getting ridiculous at this point.

And again talent DOESN'T always "rise to the top" in WWE. There are tons of examples of talented people being underused because they don't fit Vince's idea of what an "ideal superstar" should be. Too many to list really.

Also I don't care about her BECAUSE of her "weaknesses." I care about her IN SPITE of them. If they booked her better, and stopped portraying her so badly, then I'd care about her EVEN MORE!! Also this nebulous "she'll get her due at some point" is pretty meaningless because I keep coming back to a simple question, WHEN? It's been freaking YEARS now, it needs to happen SOON!!


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

It's only been a couple of years though, really. You think that's a long wait? It took Bayley around two and a half years to win the NXT Women's title after her TV debut and I'd imagine she'd have a good wait to win on the main roster if they book her properly; Sasha was over two years before her run with the NXT belt, in fact she had to wait over three and a half years from her NXT debut to her main roster championship win (which unfortunately for her, turned out to be a damp squib and lasted just short of a month).

Becky's gone through at quite a rapid speed in comparison despite not taking the NXT title (which she would have won had they called Bayley up as planned originally), to get herself into a position where she's over and popular on the main roster crowds from her NXT beginnings in such a short space of time is testament to just how well she's done. She's doing just fine.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Yeah I do actually. I guarantee you that Bayley ain't waiting two years to get that belt put on her. Nor should she because the "NXT underdog story" ain't going to work on the main roster. She's not an underdog anymore, and hasn't been for a long time. Trying to pretend that she is is foolish. Sasha also got a run with the NXT title before she also won the WWE Women's title, as did Charlotte.

Also you're assuming that Becky would have gotten a run to, but we don't know that. And the simple fact, unlike the others, she hasn't gotten ANY title in the years that she's been there. And yes, this whole "she's constantly losing, she's constantly getting screwed over/stabbed in the back" thing has gone on for long enough. And the fact that she never seems to learn her lesson, just makes her look dumb and careless to boot. I don't think that its asking too much for them to stop doing that with constantly, so that I don't go into every SDL episode rolling my eyes and wondering how Becky's going to get jobbed out this week.

And don't mistake being over with the crowd for good booking. Dolph Ziggler was over with the crowd for years, and his booking was terrible. Same with Damien Mazdow. It simply means that they have enough natural charisma to get over anyway. The crowd doesn't like her BECAUSE she loses constantly, I don't believe that for a second. They like her IN SPITE of it. And she risks becoming the female Dolph (the crowd eventually loses interest because they've lost for so long). It's boring and stale at this point.

There's no reason why this needs to go on for 6 more months, or a year, she's "chased" for long enough (and again, she's one of the most talented women on the roster, which makes this even more dumb and nonsensical). Time to give her her due, with a new title and a "new era." There is no better time.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

She's the least succesful so far. but I'm not worried about Becky. Her popularity will force the WWE to pull the trigger on her. Especially when the crowd remembers that Nikki is nothing special and gets tired of her.


----------



## HereNThere (Sep 1, 2016)

I enjoy her. I hope she wins the SD Women's title. Is that the official name for it ?! I hope the rumor of who might win it. Doesn't come true.


----------



## Trishfan1234 (Sep 1, 2016)

I'm not entirely sure, to be perfectly honest.

I mean, she's a good wrestler with a unique look and a good fan following,

maybe WWE just prefers the other Horsewomen's personalities or something backstage.

With that being said, I hope they do something interesting with her soon so that I might become a fan of her myself.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Trishfan1234 said:


> I'm not entirely sure, to be perfectly honest.
> 
> I mean, she's a good wrestler with a unique look and a good fan following,
> 
> ...



Vince has seen more of Sasha, Charlotte and Bayley in NXT than he has Becky. To my knowledge what he's seen of Becky was her getting knocked out in Brooklyn.

I View Becky similar to Daniel Bryan in some aspects, both natural underdogs, Both had horrible NXT runs. (NXT is more respected now compared to the joke it once was when Bryan was in it.) Both Becky Lynch and Daniel Bryan changed Wrestlemania plans by getting so over.

It seems like Charlotte vs Becky wasn't the original Royal Rumble plans. The original plans for Royal Rumble were Sasha vs Paige vs Charlotte with Charlotte retaining likely to set up Charlotte vs Sasha at Wrestlemania, but Sasha and Paige got injured. Charlotte/ Becky went so well and Becky got so over they had to change the Wrestlemania plans. 

Sasha, Charlotte and Bayley are pretty much made on the main roster (in fans or management's eyes) because of Nxt. Becky doesn't have that and has had to work to change the perception of her from the Alicia/Tamina bottom tier in the divas revolution days to a potential star now. That is what makes Becky interesting to me.


----------



## Trishfan1234 (Sep 1, 2016)

Huh, when you put it that way it makes more sense.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

It's because she's Irish. In America if you don't speak with the "normal" accent, you're a joke.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

Don't know who was the funny guy who invented that nickname for those wrestlers (shame on Ric if it was him) I think it must be some unfunny crap of HHH, but anyways...
Comparing the queen of wrestling Becky Lynch to Charlotte ''the daughter'', Sasha ''the lizard'' and Bayley ''the silly'' doesn't matter to me.

We all know WWE is always a company based on favoritism and since 2000s nepotism too. If Becky is not liked backstage to gain a push being more talented than the others, what can I say...?
:flip to the E.


----------



## g972 (Jul 10, 2015)

To be honest its still way to early to judge, ill reserved judgement for a few more years atleast.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

This friendly Becky character just sucks and stupid. Why would Becky care if Nikki Bella of all people getting her ass kicked? Because Nikki turned face so Becky has to care about her?


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Monterossa said:


> This friendly Becky character just sucks and stupid. Why would Becky care if Nikki Bella of all people getting her ass kicked? Because Nikki turned face so Becky has to care about her?


Nikki was the centerpoint this week compared to Becky the last 4 weeks prior to this and it felt like huge drop-off in quality. They were trying to make Nikki Bella this sympathetic babyface this week but she's just not. Have you noticed how much they try to milk Nikki's neck surgery for sympathy? Promoting Total Bellas and dismissing Carmella as just jealous undid them trying to build sympathy for Nikki. They also tried to use Becky for this as well because they realize that Becky is really likable.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Becky with the good hair will be fine. She'll probably win the SD Womens Championship at Backlash. Everyone can't be booked strong at the same time.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Its weird because she's the best looking, she's easily the best on the mic, and she's the most technically smooth in the ring yet she's the worst booked of them all. Makes me think as I do with many people in WWE thesedays that they're simply too talented for WWE.


----------



## adudeirl (Aug 19, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> Her character is flawed yet relatable wether it's getting too heated that it costs her matches or the fact she cares albeit too much. Becky is more than just a generic 1 dimensional character who is serious all the time, she's has a more serious and a more comedic side. For that reason her presence on t.v is welcoming.
> 
> Her quirky high energy personality is endearing yet relatable. Success is not really guaranteed for Becky unlike Sasha, Bayley and Charlotte.
> 
> Becky kept getting stabbed in the back even though she never really did anything wrong to them. She isn't bitter and stays true to herself in the face of adversity.


all of this. shes very dynamic, and they realize they can do more with her than the other women probably, even if it means losing more


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Monterossa said:


> This friendly Becky character just sucks and stupid. Why would Becky care if Nikki Bella of all people getting her ass kicked? Because Nikki turned face so Becky has to care about her?


Because in wrestling all babyfaces are friends with all other babyfaces.



Acezwicker said:


> Nikki was the centerpoint this week compared to Becky the last 4 weeks prior to this and it felt like huge drop-off in quality. They were trying to make Nikki Bella this sympathetic babyface this week but she's just not. Have you noticed how much they try to milk Nikki's neck surgery for sympathy? Promoting Total Bellas and dismissing Carmella as just jealous undid them trying to build sympathy for Nikki. They also tried to use Becky for this as well because they realize that Becky is really likable.


I like Becky but why do her fans feel the need to dismiss every other woman and act like Becky is so far above everyone else? Becky isn't the only good babyface in the world, she's not the only woman in the world deserving of a Title run. Nikki is over, Nikki is getting sympathy, Nikki s resonating with the fans as much as the Becky fans want to pretend no one cares about anyone except Nikki.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Fearless Maryse said:


> Because in wrestling all babyfaces are friends with all other babyfaces.
> 
> 
> 
> I like Becky but why do her fans feel the need to dismiss every other woman and act like Becky is so far above everyone else? Becky isn't the only good babyface in the world, she's not the only woman in the world deserving of a Title run. Nikki is over, Nikki is getting sympathy, Nikki s resonating with the fans as much as the Becky fans want to pretend no one cares about anyone except Nikki.


Skillwise Becky is better than most there. To a lot of the audience Carmella and Bliss are unknown, Naomi is mid-card and Natalya is good but boring. Becky's main problem is she hasn't quite found her niche and should be experimenting with moves. Her offense is considered safe and crowds aren't conditioned to react to safe. 

The reason I say this is because Becky was presented as top babyface the last 4 weeks prior to last smackdown and they were better than last smackdown's mess of a women's segment. 

I never said Nikki wasn't over. I just said Nikki wasn't sympathetic with the all about me mentality and promoting Total Bellas.

Nikki isn't over because she's sympathetic in fact that's not why she's over at all. A lot of people don't mind Nikki back, just not on top right away. It puts the division over as weak.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

Don't know but if you ask me Sasha and Becky should be the women's champs on both brands.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Not as over as Sasha or Bayley

Not as much connections as Charlotte. 

I agree she's the best but she just didn't have the booking protection to help her out the way Sasha did. Bayley is just the most over of the four so that rides in her favor. Charlotte is the least over but she has the Flair last name so she'll always be at the top regardless.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Fearless Maryse said:


> Its weird because she's the best looking, she's easily the best on the mic, and she's the most technically smooth in the ring yet she's the worst booked of them all. Makes me think as I do with many people in WWE thesedays that they're simply too talented for WWE.


They have refused to push people because they are too good which makes no sense. Ones that are really good all around, you should be pushing non-indie or indie. It strengthens the division as a whole. Keeping them in the middle is like settling for mediocrity.


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY (Jan 30, 2016)

I have no idea when it's going to happen but when it does, the payoff for becky is going to be amazing


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

AmWolves10 said:


> Not as over as Sasha or Bayley
> 
> Not as much connections as Charlotte.
> 
> I agree she's the best but she just didn't have the booking protection to help her out the way Sasha did. Bayley is just the most over of the four so that rides in her favor. Charlotte is the least over but she has the Flair last name so she'll always be at the top regardless.


This is what annoys me about NXT. Charlotte, Sasha and Bayley were made on the main roster (in corporate or fans eyes) before they've even made the main roster. Becky had a horrible run there and is unfairly looked down upon because of what happened there and has had to work for everything to change her perception.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Because she looks better putting people over than she does being put over. Some people are just good at losing and Becky is good at that. She's good at losing no matter how it goes down. She can really put over that she got fucked over or just beat straight up. 

She's like Ziggler in that sense. She looks good but she makes her opponent look even better.

Side note it's annoying how a lot of hardcore fans just have to back the supposed "backstage underdogs". So she gets a bunch of "poor Becky" love even though the broad is one of the top women on the roster but somehow she should be taken pity for. Shit gets annoying and it's not organic.

I mean come on half of this forum switches who's deserving based on who's just outside of a title picture.
When she gets her run it will switch to 

"Nikki deserves it she's improved her craft over the year, is a centerpiece to one of their big outside ventures, and she's broke bones for the company."

Or 

"They should put the belt on someone new like Alexa or Carmella add new blood to the title scene."

It's like some of y'all are more into making sure some ridiculous idea of backstage justice is served than y'all are into just watching tv 

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Combo of bad luck and bad timing. She probably would've gotten the NXT Women's title sometime in '15 had she stayed down there, but they wanted the Diva's Revolution to mean something, so she got called up with Sasha and Charlotte. Then WWE wanted to stick it to AJ so they had Nikki hold the belt until Night of Champions, so she couldn't really get a chance there. Then they wanted to push Charlotte first and give her a lengthy run with that belt, so she couldn't get a run there either. Then obviously Sasha was next to get a run. So yeah, just been tough luck really. That and WWE seems to like making her the "lovable loser" even though she could do a lot more, even without a title. Hope she wins at Backlash, but I'm not counting on it.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

BASEDBAYLEY said:


> I have no idea when it's going to happen but when it does, the payoff for becky is going to be amazing


What payoff? :becky


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Because she looks better putting people over than she does being put over. Some people are just good at losing and Becky is good at that. She's good at losing no matter how it goes down. She can really put over that she got fucked over or just beat straight up.
> 
> She's like Ziggler in that sense. She looks good but she makes her opponent look even better.
> 
> ...


Honestly Becky is closer to NXT Bayley and Daniel Bryan than Ziggler. Becky is notorious for being safe and can make her opponents look really good (i.e Bayley). NXT has made Becky into this huge underdog the same way the original NXT did for Bryan. Becky gets over by losing the same way it did for Bayley.


----------



## RyanStorm (May 15, 2015)

Basically Becky showed up 1 year prior to her epic match with Sasha, the original match people called revolutionary, then looked back all the way to Charlotte vs Natalya and were like, oh yeah, this was revolutionary. While Bayley, Charlotte and Sasha were the 3 who had been there much longer, like since 2012, which is like 2 years earlier. So maybe in some dumb way WWE didn't see Becky as part of their trio (which they clearly did by not giving her a title at all, not even on main roster, and now Nikki is likely getting first SDL Womens Title) and it still makes sense why Becky wasn't left behind, because they were gonna need someone to eat pins from Charlotte, and later pins for Sasha, you know after they get done tearing Naomi a new asshole and leave her high and dry, you know kind of how they alienated Bellas, blaming them for how WWE treats women, that total hypocritical Nazi bs that is WWE. 

Pretty much there is people like Cesaro, Becky, Rusev, Bray Wyatt, Wade Barrett, Cody Rhodes and once upon time not long ago, Ambrose and Owens were in this group. No matter what they did, WWE didn't give a shit about them, literally the only way up the ladder is making their favorites look good and just like with Wade Barrett and Damien Sandow, they toss your ass off to the side and don't care what you do, then you get over by pure talent, and then they shut you down cause your interfering with their "5 year plan" crap. They even did it was Ambrose, better luck next time, Seth is feuding with Cena now, basically does nothing til Survivor Series, where after spends months just being WWE's whipping boy. 

They basically gave the Wyatts what they got, so whenever Roman and Ambrose were free, they'd have a safety net to fall into, without falling into the fold like how Ziggler and Sheamus did. I swear I could write a short novel of how badly abused some WWE workers are. What I feel is the worst part, they want us to get emotionally attached and to be driven into the product, yet the ones who we attach to most, are the ones who get nothing but crap. 


It is great that all Cena, Sasha and New Day fans get what they want +11 months out of the year, I'm sure they are the ones who are spending most money buying gear, but it sickens me how spoiled they are with that Superman booking, because when they don't get what they want, they get mad at us and ruin our good time, when all we got was the 1 month a year to enjoy ourselves (which has been Summerslam 3 years in a row), yet these people ruined our only PPV that we can truly enjoy, only cause Cena got his ass kicked, Sasha lost her title and New Day had worst match of the night. Now I have to go another 11 months with their crap, which usually isn't bad cause I can savor 1 win for months, unlike Sasha/Cena/New Day fans who forget what their favorite did a 2 weeks ago and need a new win now. 

Despite these people crapping on our parade, Styles still managed to get over in that SS crowd and pulled a tying best rated match for WWE/NXT of the year a 4.5, and then people still wonder why he is getting a title shot, as if making Roman look how he does in Vinces Dreams wasn't enough at Extreme Rules, which was another 4.5.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Acezwicker said:


> Honestly Becky is closer to NXT Bayley and Daniel Bryan than Ziggler. Becky is notorious for being safe and can make her opponents look really good (i.e Bayley). NXT has made Becky into this huge underdog the same way the original NXT did for Bryan. Becky gets over by losing the same way it did for Bayley.


I disagree, for the sole fact that that's not her character. You can't just claim she's like Bryan and Bayley and a huge underdog when she isn't an underdog on camera.

All of this Becky is an underdog falls flat because she's not presented as an underdog. Becky is painted as a highly competent performer who has been screwed over by former friends. In no way does her character suggest she is an underdog. The only reason she's has any underdog vibe is because certain fans like to act like if you're not the number 1 then you're being held down. Her underdog status is solely based on a minority of fans being impatient.

Bayley and Bryan worked as underdogs because their characters were presented as underdogs. Daniel Bryan is undersized and he had a long feud with the bosses that's an underdog. Bayley is presented as a naïve woman who's all loving nature would be and had been a hindrance to her making it to the top, who was determined to get to the top her way. That's an underdog.

What's so underdog about Becky. She went from nobody, to Sasha's henchwoman to competent solo title challenger in a matter of months, to one of the intial call ups during the revolution, where she was a member of the leading team. Where's the underdog in that?

Becky is only an underdog if you believe some how not being 1 out of the 3 women pushed the hardest last year is being held down. 

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Because she is not the best by any stretch of the imagination. WWE does not support her as a top talent. She is enhancement talent. She came out to Nataylas theme music :lol. My point is she does not have the neccessary support. I personally beleive Alexa is the best overall talent. She is awesome on the mic, gorgeous, that ass hahaha. She is improoving in the ring. I prefer to see improovements, and strong in other areas. Then a technically sound wrestler like Natayla. I like Becky don't get me wrong, but I agree with WWE in terms of booking.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> I disagree, for the sole fact that that's not her character. You can't just claim she's like Bryan and Bayley and a huge underdog when she isn't an underdog on camera.
> 
> All of this Becky is an underdog falls flat because she's not presented as an underdog. Becky is painted as a highly competent performer who has been screwed over by former friends. In no way does her character suggest she is an underdog. The only reason she's has any underdog vibe is because certain fans like to act like if you're not the number 1 then you're being held down. Her underdog status is solely based on a minority of fans being impatient.
> 
> ...


Remember Becky started from scratch on the main roster. 

Becky to Bayley off of similar character personalities. Becky to Bryan off of not fitting the mold. On camera she has been and still has been compared to sports teams who can't get it done when it matters, implying she's a choke artist and referencing her PPV singles record which is 0-4 (main roster) 0-3 (NXT). In context, this is an underdog narrative. 

Highly competent performers can be underdogs as well, it happens all the time in real life. Becky like Bryan didn't fit the standard look and has been criticized harshly for it in NXT said she was too butch or too ugly for the main roster.

It's kayfabe and reality based. Becky has been portrayed as an underdog intentionally and unintentionally since her main roster debut. Becky initially was very happy just being with Paige and Charlotte never really causing them any trouble. She was portrayed as this quirky, pun loving girl next door. Non-serious characters have been portrayed as underdogs for the longest time. Charlotte at royal rumble and in the Wrestlemania triple threat. Against Dana and Emma before Emma got hurt. The notion of Becky never winning the Nxt women's championship or any title in NXT or WWE inadvertently presents Becky as an underdog on the main roster. 

Becky has cared too much about friends/allies getting beat up wanting to help them so much so that it has cost her matches before, be it Sasha/ Nikki/ Charlotte or Paige. Becky has got too worked up that it has cost her matches against Natalya and Charlotte on ppv. Becky always wants thing to be on my back meaning my way.

Bayley and Becky have both restarted on the main roster to an early point in their NXT runs. Becky was similar to Bayley character wise, not gimmick wise before Sasha Corrupted her. The heel turn never repeated and her journey sampled some of Bayley's. There's a reason Bayley tweets you're my hero to Becky.

Side Note: Shane didn't seem as approving of the Becky draft pick as Bryan and there are some teases of Bryan or Shane turning heel.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Acezwicker said:


> Remember Becky started from scratch on the main roster.
> 
> Becky to Bayley off of similar character personalities. Becky to Bryan off of not fitting the mold. On camera she has been and still has been compared to sports teams who can't get it done when it matters, implying she's a choke artist and referencing her PPV singles record which is 0-4 (main roster) 0-3 (NXT). In context, this is an underdog narrative.
> 
> ...


Yeah see the thing is it's kind of hard to be both a choke artist and an underdog. To imply someone choked means they were in a position to win and snatched defeat from the jaws of victory.

An underdog is one who is expected to lose because well they are seen as lesser. Describing Becky as a choker implies she shouldn't be losing or have that record. If she was an underdog the narrative would be she tried hard yada yada. But that she just failed.

As far as she didn't fit the mold she's a 5'4-5'6 white woman, who's fairly attractive that literally is the mold. It's not like she's Karma or Nia Jax that's not the mold.

But since Becky's relevance as a performer one of her defining traits is that she is full of fire when it comes to competition, and even when she became a face and was shown to be loyal, she was still shown to be an intense competitor first. 

She's just not an underdog. Every face doesn't need to be an underdog fans need to stop trying to make every face an underdog. She's not one on screen and it's ridiculous to pretend she's some backstage underdog just because she wasn't 1 in the pecking order out of the 3 most pushed women of the last year.

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Yeah see the thing is it's kind of hard to be both a choke artist and an underdog. To imply someone choked means they were in a position to win and snatched defeat from the jaws of victory.
> 
> An underdog is one who is expected to lose because well they are seen as lesser. Describing Becky as a choker implies she shouldn't be losing or have that record. If she was an underdog the narrative would be she tried hard yada yada. But that she just failed.
> 
> ...


Jbl was the one who said it, so likely basic heel rhetoric. Sami Zayn had a similar kind of story in NXT.

Becky beating Natalya the next night implies had Becky came in calm she would have won. Natalya had Becky rattled in the build to Battleground.

WWE seems to like their performers fit but looking feminine, usually girly-girl types. Becky doesn't fit that seeing as how jacked she was in NXT added with the way she has her hair isn't considered feminine to them.

Becky's fiery personality and passion are infectious to crowds. She's better with passionate Battle yell when running in for the Flying Firearm than a Battle cry with a long build-up. She values competition and values the fight, playing within the rules, fighting with honour, integrity and sportsmanship. At the same time values her Allies/Friends.

Not every face needs to be an underdog that's very true, but there are logical narratives in story and reality that make Becky one. Nikki's a babyface now and she is the furthest thing from an underdog. Becky was used up top to establish heels Emma Charlotte, Dana, Natalya not to be seen as one of those on top before the brand split.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Acezwicker said:


> Jbl was the one who said it, so likely basic heel rhetoric. Sami Zayn had a similar kind of story in NXT.
> 
> Becky beating Natalya the next night implies had Becky came in calm she would have won. Natalya had Becky rattled in the build to Battleground.
> 
> ...


To me I just don't see underdog in her. To me she reminds me of fave Lita a cool outgoing rock chick, thats a competitor, and you don't want to piss off. Growing up I never saw Lita as an underdog, with Becky I just don't get that vibe either kayfabe or reality wise.

To me a real life underdog is Nia Jax because she isn't typical size, and you have to go back far to look at WWE treating a woman like her right. Kayfabe wise someone like Bayley or blue pants works as an underdog. But Becky she's likeable but not because she's a scrappy underdog it's just more she just comes of as decent people.

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> To me I just don't see underdog in her. To me she reminds me of fave Lita a cool outgoing rock chick, thats a competitor, and you don't want to piss off. Growing up I never saw Lita as an underdog, with Becky I just don't get that vibe either kayfabe or reality wise.
> 
> To me a real life underdog is Nia Jax because she isn't typical size, and you have to go back far to look at WWE treating a woman like her right. Kayfabe wise someone like Bayley or blue pants works as an underdog. But Becky she's likeable but not because she's a scrappy underdog it's just more she just comes of as decent people.
> 
> Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


With Becky I feel the narrative of only Horsewoman to not win any wwe/nxt championship may do it for some (me included) perceived as the lesser of the 4 added with how she knows how to display vulnerability. 

Nia looks like she dominate nearly every girl in the locker room so that's why I don't see her as an underdog. Bayley's current aura doesn't feel underdog at the moment at least not yet. Blue pants not really. Becky knows how to change her aura from underdog to Top dog easily.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Nia Jax, a 6ft tall, 270 lb behemoth, who did nothing but destroying jobbers since debut is an underdog. kay

I swear, this forum sometimes.:washed2


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Becky doesn't work as an underdog because #WhitePrivilege.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Acezwicker said:


> They have refused to push people because they are too good which makes no sense. Ones that are really good all around, you should be pushing non-indie or indie. It strengthens the division as a whole. Keeping them in the middle is like settling for mediocrity.


Its an issue that really sticks out in WWE thesedays. They really do just choose who is going to be pushed very early on and those who aren't picked just have to grin and bare the fact they'll be an afterthought.



Acezwicker said:


> Skillwise Becky is better than most there. To a lot of the audience Carmella and Bliss are unknown, Naomi is mid-card and Natalya is good but boring. Becky's main problem is she hasn't quite found her niche and should be experimenting with moves. Her offense is considered safe and crowds aren't conditioned to react to safe.
> 
> The reason I say this is because Becky was presented as top babyface the last 4 weeks prior to last smackdown and they were better than last smackdown's mess of a women's segment.
> 
> ...


Rather than putting any blame solely on the fact that things didn't revolve around Becky for one week I'd say it has more to do with SD squeezing all the women's developments for one week into one match when they've been getting two every other week. They had to further develop the one sided Nikki/Carmella feud, build up Bliss, keep up Becky's ultimate babyface character and keep the other women busy as well, and they fit all that into one match.

And I dont see how Nikki potentially winning the belt now makes the division look weak. That ship has sailed with the Super Horsewomen on Raw just getting called up and squashing everyone else in sight. Regardless its not like Nikki is getting no sympathy after returning from her injury and now being the babyface who constantly gets laid out.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Fearless Maryse said:


> Its an issue that really sticks out in WWE thesedays. They really do just choose who is going to be pushed very early on and those who aren't picked just have to grin and bare the fact they'll be an afterthought.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It reeks of poor decision making. Fans can change it, but they just don't get behind someone long enough to see it through. WWE can determine who is "credible" and who isn't so smarks dismissing wrestlers because they aren't "credible" enough shows how easily manipulated they are.


Nikki rarely puts anyone else over on commentary face or heel. She's a babyface now so it makes sense to praise or put over Naomi or Becky. The story narrative doesn't come across good when the one they are trying to paint as sympathetic comes across selfish. It's stupid to cram it all in 1 segment. The way they done it nothing came across as important.

Nikki once ruled over the division with an iron fist. Her struggling to do so now puts over the division as stronger than it was before.

Them constantly bringing up Nikki's Neck injury is going to get tiresome.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Acezwicker said:


> It reeks of poor decision making. Fans can change it, but they just don't get behind someone long enough to see it through. WWE can determine who is "credible" and who isn't so smarks dismissing wrestlers because they aren't "credible" enough shows how easily manipulated they are.
> 
> 
> Nikki rarely puts anyone else over on commentary face or heel. She's a babyface now so it makes sense to praise or put over Naomi or Becky. The story narrative doesn't come across good when the one they are trying to paint as sympathetic comes across selfish. It's stupid to cram it all in 1 segment. The way they done it nothing came across as important.
> ...


Unless you're over analyzing it I doubt many people will come to the conclusion that current Nikki is selfish. Its in the same vain as if you over analyze it Becky is a moron who takes her focus of the match all the time. Not having a dig at Becky there.

Her iron fist was more of a paper mache one...she was never booked very well, she just got a long reign.

She's only been back 2 weeks so far, they wont be going on about her neck injury forever. Its just a big deal right now.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Fearless Maryse said:


> Unless you're over analyzing it I doubt many people will come to the conclusion that current Nikki is selfish. Its in the same vain as if you over analyze it Becky is a moron who takes her focus of the match all the time. Not having a dig at Becky there.
> 
> Her iron fist was more of a paper mache one...she was never booked very well, she just got a long reign.
> 
> She's only been back 2 weeks so far, they wont be going on about her neck injury forever. Its just a big deal right now.


It's a simple conclusion really. When you rarely put someone over on commentary it's Becky trying to help someone in need is very character consistent.

Losing when it doesn't matter, winning when it does. It's pretty standard booking to build to a title match.

One mention is enough.


----------



## MMM2909 (Sep 6, 2016)

It is simple...she was brought up simply as a third wheel to Paige and Charlote.And now when she got herself over they didnt know what to do with her so they put her on Smackdown so she would not mess up their prefered choice of Sasha/Charlote/Bayley


----------



## PimentoSlice (Apr 14, 2014)

While I do think WWE is very high on Becky and her abilities(in particular her mic skills), I don't think they believed she could carry the division in NXT. Why? That's a good question. But it feeds into my belief that they view Becky as someone who should always be on the chase and not the champion. Look, I like Becky Lynch a lot and I can see she's definitely the best of the Four horsewomen on the mic(especially as a face), but how many memorable singles matches has Becky had in NXT/WWE? I'm not trying to be mean, but I can only think of the match she had with Sasha at Unstoppable. Then when you compare that to Bayley, Charlotte and Sasha laundry list of memorable singles matches, it's pretty evident why more faith was bestowed to those other three over Becky. Add to that,I think the reason why Becky was not champion in NXT was because she had no back story to build upon for a feud to the title,and she was pretty much rushed to the main roster. 


The good news for Becky Lynch going forward is that she's now in a division without the three other Horsewomen to overshadow her. She will have every opportunity to carve her own legacy without those girls and if she succeeds,which is likely given the talent around her, she may very well be the best of the Four Horsewomen when its all said and done.


----------



## Desprado (Oct 27, 2014)

She is female Ambrose. In near future she will be the women champion on smackdown and i am dam sure of it.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

PimentoSlice said:


> but how many memorable singles matches has Becky had in NXT/WWE? I'm not trying to be mean, but I can only think of the match she had with Sasha at Unstoppable. Then when you compare that to Bayley, Charlotte and Sasha laundry list of memorable singles matches, it's pretty evident why more faith was bestowed to those other three over Becky. Add to that,I think the reason why Becky was not champion in NXT was because she had no back story to build upon for a feud to the title,and she was pretty much rushed to the main roster.


True but like you said, she was pretty much rushed through NXT so its only natural she will have less memorable moments.

We can rephrase and put it this way: she had 1 memorable match in NXT which is 1 more than what Bayley and Sasha had a year into _their_ NXT run.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

PimentoSlice said:


> While I do think WWE is very high on Becky and her abilities(in particular her mic skills), I don't think they believed she could carry the division in NXT. Why? That's a good question. But it feeds into my belief that they view Becky as someone who should always be on the chase and not the champion. Look, I like Becky Lynch a lot and I can see she's definitely the best of the Four horsewomen on the mic(especially as a face), but how many memorable singles matches has Becky had in NXT/WWE? I'm not trying to be mean, but I can only think of the match she had with Sasha at Unstoppable. Then when you compare that to Bayley, Charlotte and Sasha laundry list of memorable singles matches, it's pretty evident why more faith was bestowed to those other three over Becky. Add to that,I think the reason why Becky was not champion in NXT was because she had no back story to build upon for a feud to the title,and she was pretty much rushed to the main roster.
> 
> 
> The good news for Becky Lynch going forward is that she's now in a division without the three other Horsewomen to overshadow her. She will have every opportunity to carve her own legacy without those girls and if she succeeds,which is likely given the talent around her, she may very well be the best of the Four Horsewomen when its all said and done.


Her NXT Contract expired 2 days before her callup. They had to call her up. I doubt it's someone who should be in the chase and not the champion. That's kinda stupid you're denying the audience the payoff and the feel good moment that is so richly deserved. To deny the payoff for someone beloved is just bad storytelling. I think it's more they viewed her on the Alicia/Tamina level when it comes to the teams. 

It seems that Sasha/Charlotte/Paige was the original plan for Royal Rumble and they avoid Sasha taking the fall to set up Sasha Charlotte at Wrestlemania. Paige and Sasha got injured and they needed a substitute the only other option was Becky. They didn't expect Becky to so well in that feud so they changed the Mania plans to a triple threat between Sasha/Charlotte/Becky.

Becky had the fewest number of takeovers, her matches were the shortest of the 4 and found herself near the end of her NXT run. She was there a year less than the other horsewomen. It just seemed like she's looked down upon in fans and management's eyes because of her bad NXT run. Fans say Bayley is the female Daniel Bryan when Becky is much closer to him. 

She is better on the main roster than in NXT and can work with pretty much anyone and can get a good match out of them.

They should be letting Becky get the most of every feud by having her talk often furthering the story of each one. Instead they put her in these half assed feuds.

They try to spin that Bayley is the one that doesn't belong of the 4 when in reality that narrative is so much stronger with Becky. They have acknowledged Becky hasn't won any championship in NXT/WWE.


----------



## PimentoSlice (Apr 14, 2014)

Reotor said:


> True but like you said, she was pretty much rushed through NXT so its only natural she will have less memorable moments.
> 
> We can rephrase and put it this way: she had 1 memorable match in NXT which is 1 more than what Bayley and Sasha had a year into _their_ NXT run.


Bayley and Sasha were glorified jobbers for a long time, so of course they didn't have good matches there first year, they're were jobbing.... Becky was pushed day one and had multiple character changes in her first year. Yes, she eventually became a jobber, sure, but she was quickly put with Sasha Banks and soon after that they split and the Unstoppable match happened. Point is, Becky had a ton of chances to show off or have memorable matches and she just didn't. We can ponder the reasons as to why this is, but I think she just didn't have any memorable matches besides the one with Sasha at Unstoppable.

Becky has also had multiple chances on the main roster to show her abilities in the ring against Natalya & Charlotte and again the matches were forgettable. Credit to Becky, her mic skills were actually the highlight of all her feuds on the main roster, but the matches in my opinion have been nothing matches. Of course this is all subjective and I'm positive many people out there love all her matches, but to me, I've only been impressed by one of her matches. I'm sure she'll change that soon enough because she is so talented in the ring.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

PimentoSlice said:


> Reotor said:
> 
> 
> > True but like you said, she was pretty much rushed through NXT so its only natural she will have less memorable moments.
> ...


And they ruined her top class feud with charlotte to increase sasha and she failed big time. Her promos are terrible the much hyped summerslam match was a disaster her part in the mania match was the worst but she still got the story for her. Becky lynch on the other hand saved the division after bad pauge and nikki vs charlotte feud and became the best speaker of the division.


----------



## PimentoSlice (Apr 14, 2014)

Acezwicker said:


> Her NXT Contract expired 2 days before her callup. They had to call her up. I doubt it's someone who should be in the chase and not the champion. That's kinda stupid you're denying the audience the payoff and the feel good moment that is so richly deserved. To deny the payoff for someone beloved is just bad storytelling. I think it's more they viewed her on the Alicia/Tamina level when it comes to the teams.
> 
> It seems that Sasha/Charlotte/Paige was the original plan for Royal Rumble and they avoid Sasha taking the fall to set up Sasha Charlotte at Wrestlemania. Paige and Sasha got injured and they needed a substitute the only other option was Becky. They didn't expect Becky to so well in that feud so they changed the Mania plans to a triple threat between Sasha/Charlotte/Becky.
> 
> ...


That's all well and good, but I have only been impressed with one of her singles matches and it was at NXT Takeover Unstoppable. I think Becky is extremely talented but her matches outside of the Unstoppable match, don't do anything for me. Of course that can change now that she's on Smackdown and I hope it does because I do think she has the highest upside of the Four Horsewomen, but compared to the other women, I have enjoyed their singles matches a lot more.


----------



## PimentoSlice (Apr 14, 2014)

Elret1994 said:


> And they ruined her top class feud with charlotte to increase sasha and she failed big time. Her promos are terrible the much hyped summerslam match was a disaster her part in the mania match was the worst but she still got the story for her. Becky lynch on the other hand saved the division after bad pauge and nikki vs charlotte feud and became the best speaker of the division.


Look, whether she's being buried because of Sasha or Charlotte push, Is not my issue, I can see everyone point on that completely. And I don't fault anyone for being upset at her push being so lackluster, but I'm more concerned with not being into her matches in general. I loved her match at NXT Takeover Unstoppable and that's were it ends. I think she is the best on the mic, but her matches don't do anything for me.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

PimentoSlice said:


> Look, whether she's being buried because of Sasha or Charlotte push, Is not my issue, I can see everyone point on that completely. And I don't fault anyone for being upset at her push being so lackluster, but I'm more concerned with not being into her matches in general. I loved her match at NXT Takeover Unstoppable and that's were it ends. I think she is the best on the mic, but her matches don't do anything for me.


Her matches tend to be solid. Her match with Charlotte at Rumble was quite a good match, for instance. Sure, she's not breaking her neck in the process, so maybe it's not memorable in that regard, but she's consistently putting on solid matches when given the opportunity to do so. The fact is, many of her matches have been in the sub-5-minute range, another good amount of them have been in tag pairings that still don't get much time, and have historically had her getting beat down to make the hot tag, typically. So of course those are not going to be memorable--they never really had the opportunity to be anything but forgettable. However, those few chances she has gotten to put on a good, quality match, she and her opponent have done so.

If you're not taking allotted time and booking into consideration when discussing match quality in the aggregate, then you're doing it wrong, quite frankly.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

PimentoSlice said:


> Bayley and Sasha were glorified jobbers for a long time, so of course they didn't have good matches there first year, they're were jobbing.... Becky was pushed day one and had multiple character changes in her first year. Yes, she eventually became a jobber, sure, but she was quickly put with Sasha Banks and soon after that they split and the Unstoppable match happened. Point is, Becky had a ton of chances to show off or have memorable matches and she just didn't. We can ponder the reasons as to why this is, but I think she just didn't have any memorable matches besides the one with Sasha at Unstoppable.
> 
> Becky has also had multiple chances on the main roster to show her abilities in the ring against Natalya & Charlotte and again the matches were forgettable. Credit to Becky, her mic skills were actually the highlight of all her feuds on the main roster, but the matches in my opinion have been nothing matches. Of course this is all subjective and I'm positive many people out there love all her matches, but to me, I've only been impressed by one of her matches. I'm sure she'll change that soon enough because she is so talented in the ring.


Not sure what you mean by pushed from the start.
After winning her debut match against Summer she pretty much jobbed for months to Chartlotte and the BFF's. You mention the character changes but all those happened while still being a jobber.
Only after her heel turn she was starting to be booked semi competently, but by that time it was Sasha's show and the main focus was on her.
The only time in NXT where she really got a push was after the fatal 4 way when she beat Bayley for 2 matches or so and the triple threat (and even then her winning it was presented as a fluke)
After her match with Sasha she started to get over really fast (you could see the massive difference in reaction in full sail and Brooklyn)
But sadly, after that she was called to Main roster, and with no booking behind her there she pretty much had to start from scratch, while Charlotte and Sasha had the protective booking and the deeper NXT background.

As for the main roster, its literally the worst place to "showcase" yourself. In today's WWE model, NXT is where you get over, if you fail to get over in NXT or didn't have enough time, youre pretty much screwed.
None of the girls really had any memorable matches on main roster with the exception of the triple threat in WrestleMania (in which Becky did great) and Sasha vs. Charlotte on RAW for the title (the match in Summerslam was also memorable but for the wrong reasons)

I hope the future will be brighter under the blue brand but so far WWE hasn't given me much reasons to be an optimist.

edit:


PimentoSlice said:


> Look, whether she's being buried because of Sasha or Charlotte push, Is not my issue, I can see everyone point on that completely. And I don't fault anyone for being upset at her push being so lackluster, but I'm more concerned with not being into her matches in general. I loved her match at NXT Takeover Unstoppable and that's were it ends. I think she is the best on the mic, but her matches don't do anything for me.


I see what you're trying to say but like I said I think this is a main roster thing, none of them really had any good match recently with the few exceptions I noted.
The royal rumble match for example, was simply not designed to be a 4+ star show stealing match, it was designed to just be a huge heat spot for Charlotte and for Sasha's insertion into the title picture.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Because the tone deaf people that run this product like her the least. Such is the only reason that matters in the end.

You can be thoroughly mediocre but if the powers that be like you, you are supported. Otoh you can be dedicated and even excellent but if you are not a favorite of Vince, Steph, or Hunter, you will struggle to maintain relevance.


----------



## MMM2909 (Sep 6, 2016)

PimentoSlice said:


> That's all well and good, but I have only been impressed with one of her singles matches and it was at NXT Takeover Unstoppable. I think Becky is extremely talented but her matches outside of the Unstoppable match, don't do anything for me. Of course that can change now that she's on Smackdown and I hope it does because I do think she has the highest upside of the Four Horsewomen, but compared to the other women, I have enjoyed their singles matches a lot more.


But you have to be given a lot more air time for your matches then Becky was ever given.To me her match with Charlote at the Rumble was a good one but still sufered because you knew she was not going over...let her and Alexa(after she gets her feet wet on the main roster) have a 15 to 20 minutes to work with and you will see a good match


----------



## PimentoSlice (Apr 14, 2014)

Sincere said:


> Her matches tend to be solid. Her match with Charlotte at Rumble was quite a good match, for instance. Sure, she's not breaking her neck in the process, so maybe it's not memorable in that regard, but she's consistently putting on solid matches when given the opportunity to do so. The fact is, many of her matches have been in the sub-5-minute range, another good amount of them have been in tag pairings that still don't get much time, and have historically had her getting beat down to make the hot tag, typically. So of course those are not going to be memorable--they never really had the opportunity to be anything but forgettable. However, those few chances she has gotten to put on a good, quality match, she and her opponent have done so.
> 
> If you're not taking allotted time and booking into consideration when discussing match quality in the aggregate, then you're doing it wrong, quite frankly.


I've watched all her matches and only liked one of them thus far. Its all subjective though, and you and every other Becky fan, is more than welcome to think she's the greatest woman wrestler and has consistent solid matches. For me, she is an awesome baby face and her promos are always awesome. But her matches are just not memorable, be that because she's playing it too safe or just having the same matches, is anyone's guess really. Bottom line is, you and many people seem to enjoy her matches and more power to you and every Becky Lynch fan out there.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

PimentoSlice said:


> That's all well and good, but I have only been impressed with one of her singles matches and it was at NXT Takeover Unstoppable. I think Becky is extremely talented but her matches outside of the Unstoppable match, don't do anything for me. Of course that can change now that she's on Smackdown and I hope it does because I do think she has the highest upside of the Four Horsewomen, but compared to the other women, I have enjoyed their singles matches a lot more.


Fans are so conditioned to 1 style of match so much so that anything that is not that style is dismissed as inferior, weak, bad or boring. It just seems like you are dismissing Becky because of the way she wrestles, she isn't going to be an idiot and do all this death defying spots for a pop. I hate this modern mentality.


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> Fans are so conditioned to 1 style of match so much so that anything that is not that style is dismissed as inferior, weak, bad or boring. It just seems like you are dismissing Becky because of the way she wrestles, she isn't going to be an idiot and do all this death defying spots for a pop. I hate this modern mentality.


Maybe you're right, but not everyone is gonna like the same style. If someone doesn't like the way Becky wrestles, there's nothing wrong with that. I find her matches entertaining, but I like the way she wrestles. She's pretty consistent, which I like.


----------



## PimentoSlice (Apr 14, 2014)

Acezwicker said:


> Fans are so conditioned to 1 style of match so much so that anything that is not that style is dismissed as inferior, weak, bad or boring. It just seems like you are dismissing Becky because of the way she wrestles, she isn't going to be an idiot and do all this death defying spots for a pop. I hate this modern mentality.


I'm going to say this as simple as possible. None of Becky's matches on the main roster have impressed me, be it because of time constraints or whatever else could hinder her from having a good match, I have not been impressed. I enjoy all styles of wrestling(hardcore,comedy,technical,etc) and I'm not against gingers either. Point blank, her matches are repetitive and while she has solid to passable matches given time constraints, none of them are really memorable or something I'd go out of my way to re-watch.

I guess in that sense, that is the ultimate indicator for me, is if I'd go out of my way to re-watch a match multiple times. I can honestly tell you Becky does have a match on the main roster like that for me. I'm sorry, If I'm offending anyone with that statement, but so be it.


----------



## Victermone (Apr 2, 2012)

It's all very subjective. There is a movement on here where Becky is one of the best of all time and Sasha is horribly overrated, but as far as actual fan reactions it doesn't add up. The crowd doesn't reject Sasha in the same way say they reject Roman. It wouldn't be entirely false to say Sasha has been the most over diva in 2016. In fact, WWE had to have her go face because of her reactions, even though she's much better character wise as a heel. Becky has been right up there. 


And how silly and subjective it is to say "Sasha was the worst part of the WM match", again odd, her spots got the best reactions in the match because she was the most over. As far as in ring ability, as far as one on one matches, Sasha's match with Charlotte was better than any match Becky has had on the main roster in my opinion, but again it's all subjective. 

But Sasha isn't Becky's real competition. Eventually Charlotte and Sasha will be competing for who is the top heel of the division. Becky is a likeable face, but as far as top face in the company, she has to outdo Bayley. Bayley may end up becoming one of most popular female wrestlers of all time when it's said and done.


----------



## PimentoSlice (Apr 14, 2014)

Reotor said:


> Not sure what you mean by pushed from the start.
> After winning her debut match against Summer she pretty much jobbed for months to Chartlotte and the BFF's. You mention the character changes but all those happened while still being a jobber.
> Only after her heel turn she was starting to be booked semi competently, but by that time it was Sasha's show and the main focus was on her.
> The only time in NXT where she really got a push was after the fatal 4 way when she beat Bayley for 2 matches or so and the triple threat (and even then her winning it was presented as a fluke)
> ...


I agree NXT is the best place to showcase your skills in longer matches, and Becky in my opinion had only one memorable match at Takeover Unstoppable, that she was the star of BTW. We can argue that Becky was a jobber the whole time in NXT, but we both know that's not true, especially at the tail end of her, Charlotte and Sasha's tenure in NXT. My point is, she had a ton of opportunities but she didn't have memorable singles matches in NXT. Sure it was Sasha turn to be the face of the division but I recall everyone but Sasha, were trading wins and losses for a long time before they were called up.Why was Becky not able to pull out a memorable match with Alexa, Dana, Emma,Bayley or Charlotte during that time? They had the time in NXT, what else could be the problem during the tail end of her time in NXT? I'm not saying her matches in NXT sucked,however none of them stood out to me, except for the one I keep bringing up ad nauseam......

So yeah, I think we can both agree Becky's time in NXT was not the greatest or shall I say, wasn't as productive as the other horsewomen. But she was over in NXT and was able to get over on the main roster, despite limited time to wrestle or her sub par time in NXT as a jobber or not the main priority. Becky is now on the blue brand and I really hope she can have a ton of classic matches because I really do think she is a super talent.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

PimentoSlice said:


> I agree NXT is the best place to showcase your skills in a longer matches, and Becky in my opinion had only one memorable match at Takeover Unstoppable, that she was the star of BTW. We can argue that Becky was a jobber the whole time in NXT, but we both know that's not true, especially at the tail end of her, Charlotte and Sasha's tenure in NXT. My point is, she had a ton of opportunities but she didn't have memorable singles matches in NXT. Sure it was Sasha turn to be the face of the division but I recall everyone but Sasha, were trading wins and losses for a long time before they were called up.Why was Becky not able to pull out a memorable match with Alexa, Dana, Emma,Bayley or Charlotte during that time? They had the time in NXT, what else could be the problem during the tail end of her time in NXT? I'm not saying her matches in NXT sucked,however none of them stood out to me, except for the one I keep bringing up ad nauseam......
> 
> So yeah, I think we can both agree Becky's time in NXT was not the greatest or shall I say, wasn't as productive as the other horsewomen. But she was over in NXT and was able to get over on the main roster, despite limited time to wrestle or her sub par time in NXT as a jobber or not the main priority. Becky is now on the blue brand and I really hope she can have a ton of classic matches because I really do think she is a super talent.


To be fair, Becky had half the time of Charlotte on NXT TV and less than half the time of Bayley and Sasha. In the same amount of time it took Sasha to win a developmental title, Becky's managed to get herself on (and over on) the main roster and feature in two title matches on two of the "Big Four" main roster PPV shows.

She may not have had the amount of classics in NXT that say, Sasha or Bayley had, but that's not Becky's fault at all; she didn't get anywhere near the time to have those in comparison, other than the match at Unstoppable (and to be fair I quite enjoyed the four way match at Takeover: Rival). Had it been her sticking in NXT and Bayley being called up last year instead, then she probably would have had more of the classic matches. She was fairly over and then really caught on at Unstoppable just at the end of her brief run, and then she got the call.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

PimentoSlice said:


> . We can argue that Becky was a jobber the whole time in NXT, but we both know that's not true, especially at the tail end of her, Charlotte and Sasha's tenure in NXT.


Lets agree to strongly disagree on that, Becky was pretty much a jobber from start to finish, she only had a couple of wins over Bayley, a squash match with Billy kay and the triple threat for #1 contendership which was presented as a fluke victory. Those are her only wins she had in almost a year.
Despite never given a push she made the most of what she could in a very short run in NXT.



> My point is, she had a ton of opportunities but she didn't have memorable singles matches in NXT. Sure it was Sasha turn to be the face of the division but I recall everyone but Sasha, were trading wins and losses for a long time before they were called up.Why was Becky not able to pull out a memorable match with *Alexa, Dana, Emma*,Bayley or Charlotte during that time?


Don't know what matches you are referring to, iirc Becky never had a singles match with those 3 girls, unless you are referring to house shows maybe.
her matches with Charlotte were squash matches and imo her matches with Bayley were memortable, the one where she used to the inverted leaf clover and the one where she debuted the disarmher, and I also like her last match with Bayley before Brooklyn, but as you said its pretty subjective.



> They had the time in NXT, what else could be the problem during the tail end of her time in NXT? I'm not saying her matches in NXT sucked,however none of them stood out to me, except for the one I keep bringing up ad nauseam......


The problem was that it ended :lol
As many opportunities you claim Becky had, all those girls you mentioned had more than double the amount of time to give you "memorable matches".



> So yeah, I think we can both agree Becky's time in NXT was not the greatest or shall I say, wasn't as productive as the other horsewomen. But she was over in NXT and was able to get over on the main roster, despite limited time to wrestle or her sub par time in NXT as a jobber or not the main priority. Becky is now on the blue brand and I really hope she can have a ton of classic matches because I really do think she is a super talent


I agree with you on that.


----------



## PimentoSlice (Apr 14, 2014)

emm_bee said:


> To be fair, Becky had half the time of Charlotte on NXT TV and less than half the time of Bayley and Sasha. In the same amount of time it took Sasha to win a developmental title, Becky's managed to get herself on (and over on) the main roster and feature in two title matches on two of the "Big Four" main roster PPV shows.
> 
> She may not have had the amount of classics in NXT that say, Sasha or Bayley had, but that's not Becky's fault at all; she didn't get anywhere near the time to have those in comparison, other than the match at Unstoppable (and to be fair I quite enjoyed the four way match at Takeover: Rival). Had it been her sticking in NXT and Bayley being called up last year instead, then she probably would have had more of the classic matches. She was fairly over and then really caught on at Unstoppable just at the end of her brief run, and then she got the call.


Right, but even still, Becky could've had more classics matches after the Unstoppable match and she just didn't. Now that I think about it, I do kind of recall she was injured or kayfabe injured for some time, but she was featured a lot, so I really can't explain why she wasn't able to have more classic matches. I do see a lot of people say that Becky wasn't given much time in her matches NXt or on the main roster to have a good matches. I'm not going to say time was not an issue because it's always been an issue for anyone to put on a memorable match, especially on the main roster, but sometimes it's how you use that time......






^^^^^^ This match for example is five minutes and change, and is better than a lot of guy matches Today. So maybe my real issue with Becky is actually how she's utilizing her time and not her actual style of wrestling.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

PimentoSlice said:


> I'm going to say this as simple as possible. None of Becky's matches on the main roster have impressed me, be it because of time constraints or whatever else could hinder her from having a good match, I have not been impressed. I enjoy all styles of wrestling(hardcore,comedy,technical,etc) and I'm not against gingers either. Point blank, her matches are repetitive and while she has solid to passable matches given time constraints, none of them are really memorable or something I'd go out of my way to re-watch.
> 
> I guess in that sense, that is the ultimate indicator for me, is if I'd go out of my way to re-watch a match multiple times. I can honestly tell you Becky does have a match on the main roster like that for me. I'm sorry, If I'm offending anyone with that statement, but so be it.


 Becky is a natural babyface and underdog so she usually is the worker of the match they know she's naturally sympathetic so structure wise it can seem samey but you aren't paying close attention so they miss the story being told. There's so much more to wrestling than moves. What you don't get is Becky only has enough time to get her set moves in. Fans really don't get why it happens that way and they get dismissive.


----------



## PimentoSlice (Apr 14, 2014)

Acezwicker said:


> Becky is a natural babyface and underdog so she usually is the worker of the match they know she's naturally sympathetic so structure wise it can seem samey but you aren't paying close attention so they miss the story being told. There's so much more to wrestling than moves. What you don't get is Becky only has enough time to get her set moves in. Fans really don't get why it happens that way and they get dismissive.


A wrestling match is either entertaining or not. I've repeated myself about how I think Becky is great at what she does, but her matches don't entertain me at the end of the day. Sorry.



Reotor said:


> Lets agree to strongly disagree on that, Becky was pretty much a jobber from start to finish, she only had a couple of wins over Bayley, a squash match with Billy kay and the triple threat for #1 contendership which was presented as a fluke victory. Those are her only wins she had in almost a year.
> Despite never given a push she made the most of what she could in a very short run in NXT.
> 
> 
> ...


Just looking at her Cage match profile and you're absolutely right about her being a jobber, she didn't win many singles matches in NXT at all, lol. Fair enough. Despite all of her short comings in NXT, she was able to get over on the main roster and while she also loses a lot on the main roster, I still believe you can have a memorable match even in defeat. Even with time, Becky's PPV singles matches aren't must see matches for me. Solid? Yes, but nothing special. Obviously this is all subjective and what you think is a fantastic match, I might think is just so-so. 

We both can agree Becky has a bunch of potential and hopefully she's a huge success on smackdown as their soon to be champion.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

PimentoSlice said:


> A wrestling match is either entertaining or not. I've repeated myself about how I think Becky is great at what she does, but her matches don't entertain me at the end of the day. Sorry.


Creatively they don't let her get the most out of every feud. Becky has said at comic-con "give me the mic dammit" so she can get the most of every feud.

Offensively I'll say Becky does need to find what works and keep it and get rid of what doesn't. Lay her offense in so it looks stiff and faster so crowds react and recognize it, plus emote more. Keep her signature kickouts and kip ups they help her stand out. She's got to drop the Straight Fiyah catchphrase she doesn't need it just a war yell while running. Get gear like her Smackdown after Summerslam gear so she stands out and looks strong and not in a t-shirt that makes her look... average.



Victermone said:


> It's all very subjective. There is a movement on here where Becky is one of the best of all time and Sasha is horribly overrated, but as far as actual fan reactions it doesn't add up. The crowd doesn't reject Sasha in the same way say they reject Roman. It wouldn't be entirely false to say Sasha has been the most over diva in 2016. In fact, WWE had to have her go face because of her reactions, even though she's much better character wise as a heel. Becky has been right up there.
> 
> 
> And how silly and subjective it is to say "Sasha was the worst part of the WM match", again odd, her spots got the best reactions in the match because she was the most over. As far as in ring ability, as far as one on one matches, Sasha's match with Charlotte was better than any match Becky has had on the main roster in my opinion, but again it's all subjective.
> ...


Sasha's stiffer style resonates with live crowds better because it's a mix of flash and substance and it's more recognizible in wwe or NXT. Crowds react to risky spots as well. Becky's offense is more new, unknown, needs to be more faster and needs to look more stiff. Some of her stuff kills crowds and she needs to get rid of the stuff that will never work.

Sasha and Charlotte have more recognized character bases, Becky's was unknown upon callup. Becky's significant character focus was in the rumble build and they had Sasha beat Becky in the rumble build which was pretty stupid. For some reason they stupidly don't let Becky talk.

Becky being treated as the one who is underestimated or that they don't belong feels like a better fit to be honest. Bayley being treated like she doesn't belong just seems so forced and tacked on.



Astro Zombie said:


> Maybe you're right, but not everyone is gonna like the same style. If someone doesn't like the way Becky wrestles, there's nothing wrong with that. I find her matches entertaining, but I like the way she wrestles. She's pretty consistent, which I like.


That's not good, they will take it as complacent instead of her going the extra mile to be better, which makes her look hungry which management seems to like.


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

probably because of how annoying she sounds when she talks


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Ramsay Bolton said:


> probably because of how annoying she sounds when she talks


Reality T.v dialogue will never pass no matter who says it.


----------



## wwf (Oct 27, 2015)

Becky sounds annoying and she lacks in the athletic department. She had the opportunity to display her skills at Summerslam and when she did nobody gave two shits.

I actually watched the match just to see what the fuss was about and now completely understand why shes is booked to lose.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

wwf said:


> Becky sounds annoying and she lacks in the athletic department. She had the opportunity to display her skills at Summerslam and when she did nobody gave two shits.
> 
> I actually watched the match just to see what the fuss was about and now completely understand why shes is booked to lose.


Again when the dialogue sounds like it's written for and used to promote reality t.v no face can make it work. Reality t.v dialogue only works for heels. 

Brooklyn are very spot heavy crowds so anyone who doesn't wrestle that style gets nothing. 6 woman Tag matches are never a good gauging point for skill for a singles division.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

wwf said:


> Becky sounds annoying and she lacks in the athletic department. She had the opportunity to display her skills at Summerslam and when she did nobody gave two shits.
> 
> I actually watched the match just to see what the fuss was about and now completely understand why shes is booked to lose.


:beckywhat
It's good know one cares what you think. You don't like accents check and she has to jump/flip 
all over the place to be good sure:sleep. What skils are you going to see in a 6 women tag match?
I was actually at Summerslam and that match got the same type of reaction as the WWE Championship match. After AJ and Cena the crowd was asleep no one gave 2 shits about anything after(but ugly red belt).





 Watch this If you don't like her "skills" after this :shrug
BTW please tell us which females voices you love listening too?(if he says Sasha or Charolette:cuss


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Becky Lynch is female Dean Ambrose riding underdog hype as the "mistreated" member of a group, being "buried" to prop up a "less talented" member. And just like Ambrose she's capable of great promos inconsistently, has a goofy character and has a boring, slow, low impact wrestling style. 

I keep hearing how she's so much more talented in the ring than all the other women on the main roster but she has the least memorable matches and sticks more closely to her routine than any other woman. You guys can keep making excuses for her lack of quality matches but you can't keep pumping her as the GOAT if she can't overcome her limitations-- a great wrestler can do something with 6 minutes or with poor booking or with a green wrestler or with a charisma vacuum. If she can't maybe she's not as great as you all make her out to be.


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)

I'll take Becky being compared to Ambrose as a compliment. They're both great and usually the most entertaining part of whatever they're involved in.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Different strokes for different folks but to me Ambrose is certified fast forward material; Becky's not quite there yet for me, I'm still hoping she's capable of another Unstoppable caliber performance.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

One thing is for sure and that is Becky is far better than both Sasha and Bayley on the mic and just as good in the ring. She is better than Charlotte on the mic but the gap is closer. And She is the most attractive also. A matter of fact Smackdown has the two most attractive Women who also happen to be the best talkers in Becky and Alexa.


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Different strokes for different folks but to me Ambrose is certified fast forward material; Becky's not quite there yet for me, I'm still hoping she's capable of another Unstoppable caliber performance.


Fair enough. Ambrose just cut a killer promo on SD and Becky was certainly the best part of that opening segment, so...I'm pretty happy with their stuff right now.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Are we seriously knocking Becky's in ring abilities now?

If you can see how smoothly she moves around the ring, her unique counters, submissions, mix of suplexes, as well as doing high-risk maneuvers when necessary, and moves that require great coordination that probably few can do.
The only* two* times she was able to showcase her ability was vs Sasha Unstoppable and the 3-way at Mania. She did an absolutely beautiful fisherman suplex from the top rop at Mania. She's also been adding many moves to her arsneal ( inverted ddt, top rop leg drop), unlike Sasha and Charlotte, she doesn't use them all in 1 match too. 

She's one of the strongest, best technical, athletic, good striker, and diverse move-set. Also her very good selling.

Add to that the fact she's already had the greatest technical female wrestling match in US History a decade ago ( SHIMMER Volume 5 vs Daizee Haze).

Flashes of brilliance in WWE:

- vs Sasha Takeover
- vs Sasha Main Event
- 3-way at Mania

you can watch her matches with Nattie and Charlotte too, they may not be choreographed high-spot finishers-kickout matches, they were good wrestling matches.
I wish there was a video of her vs Asuka, so many reports claiming it was brilliant.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

> She's one of the strongest, best technical, athletic, good striker, and diverse move-set.


The only thing I don't like is that running forearm into the corner, looks weak af to me. She either needs to figure out how to make that look better or get rid of it. She's running towards her opponent and then gently brushes the opponent's face. Especially with the build-up, it doesn't look impactful enough.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Becky Lynch is female Dean Ambrose riding underdog hype as the "mistreated" member of a group, being "buried" to prop up a "less talented" member. And just like Ambrose she's capable of great promos inconsistently, has a goofy character and has a boring, slow, low impact wrestling style.
> 
> I keep hearing how she's so much more talented in the ring than all the other women on the main roster but she has the least memorable matches and sticks more closely to her routine than any other woman. You guys can keep making excuses for her lack of quality matches but you can't keep pumping her as the GOAT if she can't overcome her limitations-- a great wrestler can do something with 6 minutes or with poor booking or with a green wrestler or with a charisma vacuum. If she can't maybe she's not as great as you all make her out to be.


I find sashas style boring its just knees and knees abd botch every match and ger promos are worse. The only thing keeping her over was the overhype from nxt. None of her matches are good and the summerslam match they so called dream match was the worst of the night.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

KC Armstrong said:


> The only thing I don't like is that running forearm into the corner, looks weak af to me. She either needs to figure out how to make that look better or get rid of it. She's running towards her opponent and then gently brushes the opponent's face. Especially with the build-up, it doesn't look impactful enough.


My grip is more with the reverse kick, that one looks weak, I think a straight hard kick to the corner would be better. Her babyface comeback sequence can be better, I'd have to agree with that.. but it does get the crowd pumped actually, especially when she screams " Straight Fiyaa"


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Are we seriously knocking Becky's in ring abilities now?


Well, similar to what happened to people like Paige and Sasha, when you hype someone up enough, it's bound to invite more criticism. That being said, I've always been a fan of Becky's ring work, I think she's very crisp and she'll occasionally bust out a new move she hasn't used before which I think is really cool. However, sticking with Dean Ambrose for a minute, I will say that some of her TV matches can feel a bit same-y (just like Ambrose). If you wanna blame that on limited match time or whatever, I don't know, but it's just something I've noticed.

I think she's delivered in the few high-profile matches she's had though, Unstoppable and Mania being the two best examples. I was really impressed with her in both of those matches. I also thought almost all of her matches with Charlotte during their feud were good. And I agree with you on the Nattie matches, the one at Battleground especially I think is underrated, and is a perfect example of how great her selling is.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Elret1994 said:


> I find sashas style boring its just knees and knees abd botch every match and ger promos are worse. The only thing keeping her over was the overhype from nxt. None of her matches are good and the summerslam match they so called dream match was the worst of the night.


Worst of the night? Cmon bro that's complete utter hyperbole and you know it.


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)

Strategize said:


> Worst of the night? Cmon bro that's complete utter hyperbole and you know it.


That match seems pretty divisive from what I've seen, some people really liked it and others thought it was just bad. Nowhere near worst of the night though, the IC title match was probably worse.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Astro Zombie said:


> That match seems pretty divisive from what I've seen, some people really liked it and others thought it was just bad. Nowhere near worst of the night though, the IC title match was probably worse.


I personally enjoyed it outside of the early sloppiness, the storytelling was there and crowd were into it aswell. I just fail to see how someone can have their hate googles so tightly screwed on to the point where it's worst of the night somehow.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Strategize said:


> Elret1994 said:
> 
> 
> > I find sashas style boring its just knees and knees abd botch every match and ger promos are worse. The only thing keeping her over was the overhype from nxt. None of her matches are good and the summerslam match they so called dream match was the worst of the night.
> ...


Nope the other matches were cleaner and even though some matches had lack of reactions they didnt have to try spots to please a smark crowd and look dumb at failed attempts like that match. Like i said worst of the night.



Strategize said:


> Astro Zombie said:
> 
> 
> > That match seems pretty divisive from what I've seen, some people really liked it and others thought it was just bad. Nowhere near worst of the night though, the IC title match was probably worse.
> ...


The worst part wasnt even the match. It was that they ruined beckys push for this "dream match" which had a terrible storyline delivery with no good promos, y2j saving their segment and create buzz by a raw title change to make this match. It was just bad.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Elret1994 said:


> Nope the other matches were cleaner and even though some matches had lack of reactions they didnt have to try spots to please a smark crowd and look dumb at failed attempts like that match. Like i said worst of the night.


So because they failed one high spot it's worst of the night? Did you just walk out of the room and ignore the 2nd half or something?


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)

Elret1994 said:


> The worst part wasnt even the match. It was that they ruined beckys push for this "dream match" which had a terrible storyline delivery with no good promos, y2j saving their segment and create buzz by a raw title change to make this match. It was just bad.


Lol


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Elret1994 said:


> The worst part wasnt even the match. It was that they ruined beckys push for this "dream match" which had a terrible storyline delivery with no good promos, y2j saving their segment and create buzz by a raw title change to make this match. It was just bad.


Should've guessed this was more about a Becky boner. Sounded like you'd already decided the match was garbage before it even happened.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Astro Zombie said:


> That match seems pretty divisive from what I've seen, some people really liked it and others thought it was just bad. Nowhere near worst of the night though, the IC title match was probably worse.


For me, it was OK. Not the worst of the night, as you say, but by Sasha and Charlotte's standards it wasn't as good as it perhaps should have been, maybe down to Sasha's condition though. I think it may be one of those people had a downer on thanks to the TV match a few weeks prior.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Strategize said:


> Elret1994 said:
> 
> 
> > The worst part wasnt even the match. It was that they ruined beckys push for this "dream match" which had a terrible storyline delivery with no good promos, y2j saving their segment and create buzz by a raw title change to make this match. It was just bad.
> ...


Shes my favorite yes but even now bayleys push will be stopped to give sasha a rematch after a promo even daniel bryan disliked even though moments earlier bayley beat charlotte. Again this feud ran its course and simply failed to deliver.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Becky Lynch is female Dean Ambrose riding underdog hype as the "mistreated" member of a group, being "buried" to prop up a "less talented" member. And just like Ambrose she's capable of great promos inconsistently, has a goofy character and has a boring, slow, low impact wrestling style.
> 
> I keep hearing how she's so much more talented in the ring than all the other women on the main roster but she has the least memorable matches and sticks more closely to her routine than any other woman. You guys can keep making excuses for her lack of quality matches but you can't keep pumping her as the GOAT if she can't overcome her limitations-- a great wrestler can do something with 6 minutes or with poor booking or with a green wrestler or with a charisma vacuum. If she can't maybe she's not as great as you all make her out to be.



You're further proving the point that comedy is becoming one of the more under appreciated aspects of wrestling. I appreciate Becky's safer style because I legit care about the performers health instead of them doing crazy spots that are out of their range for pops because it's "interesting". Personality, Suplexes and creative counters are just as interesting for me as high spots, stiff shots and any other pwg or japan inspired moves. 

I'm not going to be a hypocrite pretending to care about their health while enabling them to do all these crazy spots for pops.

There much more to wrestling than moves a supposed "smark" should be intelligent enough to figure this out. It makes sense the way things are structure. Every big face has a moves of doom set, complaining about it shows how little you truly know. Becky changes the little things, these usually go unnoticed like the way she sells, her facial expressions, the execution of moves and stuff like that. Granted there are some stuff she really should replace and she can be sloppy, but that's everyone. Becky usually saves her big stuff for big matches. Personality and character work fire up a crowd just as well as moves. You as a Bayley fan should know this.

Putting words in other fans to try to prove your hyperbolic points is tiresome. Bliss and Tamina are green in the ring and Becky has carried them to a good match, also has had good matches with a charisma vacuum like Natalya.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Elret1994 said:


> Shes my favorite yes but even now bayleys push will be stopped to give sasha a rematch after a promo even daniel bryan disliked even though moments earlier bayley beat charlotte. Again this feud ran its course and simply failed to deliver.


Only reason Bayley got pushed in the first place is because they weren't sure how long Sasha would be out for. Plus there's absolutely zero chance Bayley would win the title this early, so they might aswell have a decider between Sasha and Charlotte. It's not there's anyone else good enough to challenge for title anyway.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Acezwicker said:


> It's a simple conclusion really. When you rarely put someone over on commentary it's Becky trying to help someone in need is very character consistent.
> 
> Losing when it doesn't matter, winning when it does. It's pretty standard booking to build to a title match.
> 
> One mention is enough.


Again though outside of people looking for a gripe/flaw not many people will look that deeply into something like that. Plenty of faces dont constantly talk everyone else up.

There comes a point though where its just losing, and Nikki especially once the Horsewomen were called up lost basically every non Title match. 

When is one mention ever enough? Becky still goes on about all the times she's been betrayed for instance.


----------



## biscotti (Dec 12, 2004)

Becky's good but quite overrated by many on here. She's the most cute and likeable of all the WWE women, but as a wrestler / sports entertainer, I don't see how she is better than Charlotte or Bayley, she's on a level with Paige and Sasha. I'd put her 2nd to Nikki Bella on Smackdown as well. Becky's in the right place in my opinion, a main eventer in the women's scene but mainly the main event jobber.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

biscotti said:


> Becky's good but quite overrated by many on here. She's the most cute and likeable of all the WWE women, but as a wrestler / sports entertainer, I don't see how she is better than Charlotte or Bayley, she's on a level with Paige and Sasha. I'd put her 2nd to Nikki Bella on Smackdown as well. Becky's in the right place in my opinion, a main eventer in the women's scene but mainly the main event jobber.


Overrated and overhyped are 2 different things. Charlotte and Bayley have more simple offense so it's more easily recognizable to the masses. Becky's is a bit more unorthodox/ not easily recognizable. She doesn't play to the crowd as much as she should. She's starting to emote more which is good. Becky is very safe and protects her opponent frequently which is a blessing and a curse and hasn't quite found her niche yet. With signatures it's best not to have too many. She overbuilds the Flying Firearm in the match, when all she needs to do is yell while doing the horns before for a second or 2, come in fast with a battle scream and hit it so it looks stiff. That's likely an easy way to get it over with the crowd. 

Why does everyone misuse the word jobber? Becky is far from a jobber. They never get as much fanfare or praise as Becky gets.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Oh she's FAR more entertaining than Nikki (whom I respect more now but is still just ok) or Charlotte (whom I find to be quite boring TBH). Alexa is a far better heel even now than Charlotte has ever been imo.


----------



## MMM2909 (Sep 6, 2016)

Dude come on..Nikki has improved but she is not even close to Becky. Becky is probably the best all around women wrestler in the company.When you look at wrestling ability, mick skills, the look,character.Becky has them all. The only one close is Sasha but she needs better promo skills and a safer style in the ring, while Charlotte is just a tad below them.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Fearless Maryse said:


> Again though outside of people looking for a gripe/flaw not many people will look that deeply into something like that. Plenty of faces dont constantly talk everyone else up.
> 
> There comes a point though where its just losing, and Nikki especially once the Horsewomen were called up lost basically every non Title match.
> 
> When is one mention ever enough? Becky still goes on about all the times she's been betrayed for instance.


A lot of those faces who don't are usually average Babyfaces. 

The way a lot of those matches were treated as filler with no importance or as an afterthought.

Becky is establishing her character motivations for winning the championship, her hardships, what she's overcome, what it would mean to her winning when she was asked about it by Bryan.


----------



## mihapiha (Sep 2, 2016)

RubberbandGoat said:


> It can't be because she's Irish. Sheamus and Balor have both won the big one. She is just as over as Sasha and Bayley. She works hard, has a big fanbase and is really talented. So why is Charlotte, Bayley and Sasha given the titles but not Becky? makes no sense to me!


I think her problem for her is that she's a natural babyface. Sasha and especially Bayley they are missing opponents as it is. There's Charlotte and Dana Brooke, but it's easier to book the other way around when the bad guys outnumber the good guys.

Becky doesn't really have the opponents to work with. Sasha was working with Charlotte and that worked very well. Without Sasha, now Bayley is becoming the #1 babyface on RAW, so it's still ok. I really wonder what they'll do as soon as Sasha and Bayley are back, because I expect Sasha to become a bad guy to feed Bayley. This is at least what was done in the late 80s and early 90s with Hulk Hogan. Build a heel-machine to work against the #1 babyface. 

I thought it was wonderful that they took Becky to Smackdown, where she's sort of "the" main good guy in the women's roster, however I don't know who could be the devil for Becky to make her rivalry mean more than Sasha vs. Charlotte...

She's got Natalya, but I think that because she's been around for a while, will make it really hard for Natalya to become the #1 heel. The black attire doesn't change that, so I do hope Alexa Bliss will step up and not only see but seize the opportunity. If Alexa manages to convince everybody that she can beat up Becky and she hates her for a logical reason, I think Becky vs. Alexa might mange to make the Smackdown Championship really important.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

mihapiha said:


> I think her problem for her is that she's a natural babyface. Sasha and especially Bayley they are missing opponents as it is. There's Charlotte and Dana Brooke, but it's easier to book the other way around when the bad guys outnumber the good guys.
> 
> Becky doesn't really have the opponents to work with. Sasha was working with Charlotte and that worked very well. Without Sasha, now Bayley is becoming the #1 babyface on RAW, so it's still ok. I really wonder what they'll do as soon as Sasha and Bayley are back, because I expect Sasha to become a bad guy to feed Bayley. This is at least what was done in the late 80s and early 90s with Hulk Hogan. Build a heel-machine to work against the #1 babyface.
> 
> ...


feuds with untapped potential: Natalya (if they do it right and let Becky talk), Paige (if she comes back), Alexa, Nikki, Emma, Eva. NXT really has blinded management to what Becky can do seeing as she took so long to find herself there. Becky can feud with anyone there and can get a good feud if they just let her talk. Becky's big feuds from NXT are Sasha and Charlotte. They tried to make Becky and Bayley bitter enemies in NXT, but I bought them more as friendly rivals. I got more of a big sister vibe between them.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Acezwicker said:


> A lot of those faces who don't are usually average Babyfaces.
> 
> The way a lot of those matches were treated as filler with no importance or as an afterthought.
> 
> Becky is establishing her character motivations for winning the championship, her hardships, what she's overcome, what it would mean to her winning when she was asked about it by Bryan.


Well how is mentions of Nikkis neck injury so insulting though, as you said with Becky there, its character motivations for Nikki to prove she can still be the best and come back from a potentially career ending injury and still be Champ.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

Fearless Maryse said:


> Well how is mentions of Nikkis neck injury so insulting though, as you said with Becky there, its character motivations for Nikki to prove she can still be the best and come back from a potentially career ending injury and still be Champ.


Unless Nikki is willing to become a fulltime performer again, meaning competing in all house shows she shouldn't be champion. Nikki is not advertised for any house shows after Backlash.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Fearless Maryse said:


> Well how is mentions of Nikkis neck injury so insulting though, as you said with Becky there, its character motivations for Nikki to prove she can still be the best and come back from a potentially career ending injury and still be Champ.


Once is fine, not in every single segment she's on. I get annoyed when NBC Olympics coverage hammer a simple point into your head over and over again. Just like I get annoyed when WWE does it. Put obstacles in her path in the present and going forward.

simple Point A to Point B journeys without present obstacles or in-ring setbacks is kinda boring.


----------



## ChrolloLucilfer (Jun 24, 2016)

Being Irish should work to her favor, Vince himself has some Irish in him which is why he has such a hard-on for Sheamus and probably even Balor. But I think Vince is content with having just a male guy be Irish. Now, let's look at the other three :

Charlotte - Has WWE's idea of a good look, daughter of HoFer.
Sasha - Overwhelming fan support, Snoop Doggy Dog's cousin.
Bayley - Overwhelming fan support, popular with the kids.

Becky's just been unfortunate really, despite being just as good if not better than at least Charlotte. She just doesn't have much going for her other than being talented and fairly over, nothing to make WWE give her that extra push over these females. But considering she's on SD, her chances are way better now.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

she could be one of the best up and coming possible superstars on the card, but honestly, and I never say this, her booking has CRUSHED her momentum this year. She was on the cusp many times of being THE TOP BABYFACE WOMAN IN THE COMPANY. The crowds were generally liking her goofy, silly yet tough attitude, and all they needed was that simple booking of "okay...she's not ready to win the title yet, but other than the big one, she's great..." aka she beats Natalya pretty easy (unless she cheats) and so on with every other heel she ends up feuding with.

I thought she had the clearest path after mania...

Payback/Pre-Show: Becky vs. Naomi (a simple one month feud; Becky wins and Naomi/Tamina break up angle)
Extreme Rules/Battlegroud/Summerslam: Becky vs Paige (THREE MONTH program here...I wanted this sooooo badly. Book it like they're the two toughest bitches in the company that are constantly beating the hell out of eachother, and even create a moment where one of them busts open....make it personal); Paige wins in the end, sidelines Becky for 1-2 months (wrestlers should get time off like this all of the time).
October/November/December PPV: Becky vs Emma (meanwhile Emma's heel run has been going well; sometime in October/November, Becky returns and starts a 2 month program with Emma, where she comes out on top); Becky wins.
Royal Rumble: Becky vs Paige at Rumble for womens title (at this point Paige has been champ since Summerslam) Paige wins again, not clean. 
Fastlane Becky vs Sasha vs Bayley at FEB PPV for #1 contender... Sasha wins and beats Paige at wrestlemania. 
Wrestlemania: Becky and Bayley vs. Nia Jax and Charlotte...Nia and Charlotte win. 

See what i'm doing here though. I'm sprinkling in ways to make Becky look strong in the process. Getting wins over Emma and Naomi and looking good against Paige, but still coming up short. My idea would be to have her win the title in 2018. She will be the LAST of the horsewoman to win the title. 

i could do this all night. With the amount of talent the WWE was handed, I had a trillion of possibilites for ALL of the women. Now with the brand split and with pissing off Paige and with the constant injuries, it's all gone.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

ChrolloLucilfer said:


> Being Irish should work to her favor, Vince himself has some Irish in him which is why he has such a hard-on for Sheamus and probably even Balor. But I think Vince is content with having just a male guy be Irish. Now, let's look at the other three :
> 
> Charlotte - Has WWE's idea of a good look, daughter of HoFer.
> Sasha - Overwhelming fan support, Snoop Doggy Dog's cousin.
> ...


I think it's Becky is the least promoted of the 4 horsewomen. Becky's accidental journey to where she is much more interesting than Charlotte, Sasha and Bayley. I still find it funny that 1 of the best women's feud in the modern era was a back-up plan and the steps to get them to change it are hilarious. The original plan was Sasha Charlotte Paige.

- Paige insulting Becky in a pipebomb promo to boos
- Charlotte failing as a face
- Sasha and Paige getting injured


Becky was brought in as a substitute at the Royal Rumble. Becky did so well she changed the Wrestlemania plans.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

- She's not as popular as Sasha and Bayley
- She's not Ric Flair's daughter


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

JTB33b said:


> Unless Nikki is willing to become a fulltime performer again, meaning competing in all house shows she shouldn't be champion. Nikki is not advertised for any house shows after Backlash.


If she is part time (which has yet to be confirmed) its not because she isn't willing, it'd be because of her neck injury and the dirt sheets finally getting a "report" right that she cant go fulltime. And really who cares if she doesn't work house shows? Thats just overworking wrestlers.



Acezwicker said:


> Once is fine, not in every single segment she's on. I get annoyed when NBC Olympics coverage hammer a simple point into your head over and over again. Just like I get annoyed when WWE does it. Put obstacles in her path in the present and going forward.
> 
> simple Point A to Point B journeys without present obstacles or in-ring setbacks is kinda boring.


She's only just returned not even a month ago. Her neck injury is a current/present obstacle though with WWE using it in this story that it still affects her and she's useless as a result. I will say though that Im not a fan of her current direction where her injury has rendered her as a useless jobber who cant do anything. They don't run with such a shitty storyline for every other injured wrestler.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Worth noting that she's the only woman appearing on the Backlash commercial. :side:

http://www.wwe.com/videos/watch-wwe-backlash-2016-sunday-sept-11-wwe-network

Twice, at that.


----------



## The.Great.One (May 5, 2014)

I honestly think it's the accent... at least Irish pronounce a lot of words like Americans do, but even myself living in Wales UK, struggle with the Scottish accent some times, god knows what it's like for American fans


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

at this time,she's the most skilled of the women's division and WWE is jealous..or stupid,make your choice


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

RetepAdam. said:


> Worth noting that she's the only woman appearing on the Backlash commercial. :side:
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/videos/watch-wwe-backlash-2016-sunday-sept-11-wwe-network
> 
> Twice, at that.


And they made it a point to draft her at a respectable place, even if it was behind the other two women. I think they most definitely value Becky, they just think her value is as a loser, constantly chasing type (much like they value lots of male performers). But that's pretty stupid as fans actually want to see her win, you can only get away with burying a person like that for so long before they become irrelevant. 



The.Great.One said:


> I honestly think it's the accent... at least Irish pronounce a lot of words like Americans do, but even myself living in Wales UK, struggle with the Scottish accent some times, god knows what it's like for American fans


But she's honestly one of the best promos on the show. And I think most people find her accent cute and colorful. It also makes her sound a lot more authentic in comparison to her peers, who are all constantly sounding like they're reading off of a teleprompter.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

Sheamus is a multi time WWE champion and Finn Balor won the new world title in his first month or so on the main roster, it's not her accent. The McMahon family LOVES to trumpet how at some point they were kind of maybe descended from Irish people.

I'd believe that WWE is too scared to book a hot woman over the plainer women she came up with from NXT (since they're moving away from DIIIIIVAS and all that) before I'd believe it's her accent, especially when people respond positively when she does get to talk.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

The.Great.One said:


> I honestly think it's the accent... at least Irish pronounce a lot of words like Americans do, but even myself living in Wales UK, struggle with the Scottish accent some times, god knows what it's like for American fans


I've never really understood anything against her accent. It's not like she speaks in broken English, or uses a very obscure vocabulary or something. I'm American, and have no problem understanding anything she says, and actually quite enjoy her accent.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

I'm American and I love her accent. To me it's just adds a little something "extra" to her character. Accents tend to do that for me in-general. William Regal, Tajiri, Asuka, Sheamus, Finn Balor, Eddie Guerrero (RIP), etc were all helped by having accents imo.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Godway said:


> And they made it a point to draft her at a respectable place, even if it was behind the other two women. I think they most definitely value Becky, they just think her value is as a loser, constantly chasing type (much like they value lots of male performers). But that's pretty stupid as fans actually want to see her win, you can only get away with burying a person like that for so long before they become irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> But she's honestly one of the best promos on the show. And I think most people find her accent cute and colorful. It also makes her sound a lot more authentic in comparison to her peers, who are all constantly sounding like they're reading off of a teleprompter.


Fans ultimately determine wrestlers relevance. WWE will try to project that fans are important in ads, when they really don't think you are and will try to make you feel worthless. You can revolt and force them to change their plans. WWE know "smarks" use credibility as a credible argument. Since fans use this argument they know they can manipulate you easily.

The intelligent thing to do is stay with Becky no matter what. Becky seems like the soul of that division. WWE will budge eventually to the point they have to push them. There's something real about her promos that I really like.

I just hope they don't try to make Becky wrestle as a brawler. There are way too many of them anyway especially in high face positions. She should be wrestling that is focusing mainly on her bread and butter, which is Suplexes/Slams/ Counters/Submissions


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I feel like they're booking Becky Lynch as the female version of Sami Zayn. They're both lovable underdogs who loses the important matches and the title matches, yet there's this potential story where their losses can lead to a build-up where they'll eventually succeed at the top if/when they win the Universal/Smackdown Women's championship. 

Hopefully, Becky can win the Women's title as early as this Sunday. If not, maybe they can extend her journey and continue her struggles where she can finally win the title at Wrestlemania 32. Either way, I hope she succeeds


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

She's very successful imo. She has a gimmick, always has TV time, and is over with the crowd. Is she a bit of a loser? Yes, but that's because she's booked that way and who doesn't like an underdog? She's great in her role and when she FINALLY becomes a women's champ the crowd will eat it up.


----------



## The.Great.One (May 5, 2014)

Godway said:


> But she's honestly one of the best promos on the show. And I think most people find her accent cute and colorful. It also makes her sound a lot more authentic in comparison to her peers, who are all constantly sounding like they're reading off of a teleprompter.


I guess so, not really sure in all honesty.. I skip most of the womens promos :serious:




Sincere said:


> I've never really understood anything against her accent. It's not like she speaks in broken English, or uses a very obscure vocabulary or something. I'm American, and have no problem understanding anything she says, and actually quite enjoy her accent.


Well that's good, but maybe Vince/H don't see it that way.. I can't really think of any other reason why she wouldn't have been pushed harder, she has everything else down


----------



## FromThePort (Aug 6, 2015)

She's very pretty. Dat voice is horrible know.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

Fearless Maryse said:


> If she is part time (which has yet to be confirmed) its not because she isn't willing, it'd be because of her neck injury and the dirt sheets finally getting a "report" right that she cant go fulltime. And really who cares if she doesn't work house shows? Thats just overworking wrestlers.
> 
> 
> 
> She's only just returned not even a month ago. Her neck injury is a current/present obstacle though with WWE using it in this story that it still affects her and she's useless as a result. I will say though that Im not a fan of her current direction where her injury has rendered her as a useless jobber who cant do anything. They don't run with such a shitty storyline for every other injured wrestler.


She doesn't have to work house shows if she is not champion. But if she is champion she needs to do house shows.


----------



## FromThePort (Aug 6, 2015)

The.Great.One said:


> I honestly think it's the accent... at least Irish pronounce a lot of words like Americans do, but even myself living in Wales UK, struggle with the Scottish accent some times, god knows what it's like for American fans


Where abouts in Wales?


----------



## The.Great.One (May 5, 2014)

FromThePort said:


> Where abouts in Wales?


Near Merthyr Tydfil, you?


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

She belongs right where she is feuding with Nattie. They are both equally talented, equally attractive, and equally terrible on the mic.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

JamJamGigolo said:


> She belongs right where she is feuding with Nattie. They are both equally talented, equally attractive, and equally terrible on the mic.


Becky is much hotter than Nattie, better on the mic and more charismatic than Natalya. To say they are the same is just lazy.


----------



## travis420 (Jun 22, 2016)

JamJamGigolo said:


> She belongs right where she is feuding with Nattie. They are both equally talented, equally attractive, and *equally terrible on the mic*.


What show are you watching?


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

travis420 said:


> What show are you watching?


She seems like she's reading lines and stuttering a lot to me, but don't kick my lass over it ya lass kickers. Get it? I'm Irish. Also, Steampunk for some reason.


----------



## FromThePort (Aug 6, 2015)

The.Great.One said:


> Near Merthyr Tydfil, you?


Newport originally but now Cardiff.

I don't have a favourite of the 4 girls but Bailey is probably the most entertaining.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Think it's mainly due to the fact she came to the WWE later than the others, so she had less time in developmental to establish herself & win the backing of senior management. If she hadn't been called up with Charlotte & Sasha, she would undoubtedly have gotten a run with the NXT Women's Championship. Shame it never happened for her, but I think her performances on the main roster have justified calling her up early.

Hopefully she finally gets her reward this Sunday :becky


----------



## The.Great.One (May 5, 2014)

FromThePort said:


> Newport originally but now Cardiff.
> 
> I don't have a favourite of the 4 girls but Bailey is probably the most entertaining.


Ah nice, I study down Cardiff - Bailey seems alright, I don't really have a favourite to be honest


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

JamJamGigolo said:


> She belongs right where she is feuding with Nattie. They are both equally talented, equally attractive, *and equally terrible on the mic.*


That'll rile people up, but you're probably not wrong. Maybe it was just this past SD but Becky was garbage on the mic, while Nattie amazingly wasn't that bad.



JTB33b said:


> She doesn't have to work house shows if she is not champion. But if she is champion she needs to do house shows.


Everything at this point is just speculation.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

It's WWE, unfortunately talent is often neglected. 

She'll be okay though. Hopefully a womens title reign will do her good, hopefully it starts sunday.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Fearless Maryse said:


> That'll rile people up, but you're probably not wrong. Maybe it was just this past SD but Becky was garbage on the mic, while Nattie amazingly wasn't that bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Everything at this point is just speculation.


That's just not true, if Becky was garbage on the mic, she'd be met with apathy. When Becky speaks it resonates which is the sign of a good talker. 

Nikki in both of her matches back had a light load. She's likely part timer status not working house shows.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Acezwicker said:


> That's just not true, if Becky was garbage on the mic, she'd be met with apathy. When Becky speaks it resonates which is the sign of a good talker.
> 
> Nikki in both of her matches back had a light load. She's likely part timer status not working house shows.


Not saying Becky is always garbage on the mic, if nothing else she's the best of the Horsewomen and has cut some good promos this year, but she was terrible this week. 

And bad mic work doesn't equal apathy anymore, people mark so hard for workrate that it doesn't even matter how bad someone is on the mic people still go with what they're saying.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Fearless Maryse said:


> Not saying Becky is always garbage on the mic, if nothing else she's the best of the Horsewomen and has cut some good promos this year, but she was terrible this week.
> 
> And bad mic work doesn't equal apathy anymore, people mark so hard for workrate that it doesn't even matter how bad someone is on the mic people still go with what they're saying.


I concur when Natalya started speaking the crowd died because they can tell a fake from a mile away. Carmella came out to apathy these 2 were much worse than Becky was. 

Natalya is one of those known for work rate and she gets apathy all the time. Passion sells more often than not.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

She didnt even win the nxt title. She was a filler jobber talent and tacked on the four horsewoman just so there would be 4.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Becky went toe to toe with Ric Flair on the mic, She's more than capable, When you put six women in the ring its going to end in a cluster The same goes for the men, Its just bad booking


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Acezwicker said:


> I concur when Natalya started speaking the crowd died because they can tell a fake from a mile away. Carmella came out to apathy these 2 were much worse than Becky was.
> 
> Natalya is one of those known for work rate and she gets apathy all the time. Passion sells more often than not.


Natties at the point where no matter she does she'll be met with apathy. I wasn't looking forward to hearing her on the mic but when she spoke she wasn't terrible, Becky though was at her cringy worst. At times Becky's aloof pun filled style works well, but quite often its just bad.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Fearless Maryse said:


> Natties at the point where no matter she does she'll be met with apathy. I wasn't looking forward to hearing her on the mic but when she spoke she wasn't terrible, Becky though was at her cringy worst. At times Becky's aloof pun filled style works well, but quite often its just bad.


Nattie's pitch and acting just comes off so unnatural and forced, her emulating vomit then saying it is laughably bad. For someone who grew up in the business you'd think she would know a thing or 2 about proper heelwork that isn't laughably bad. 

Sounds like your reasons for discrediting Becky in this segment are the same reasons every other "smark" does when it comes to discrediting comedy characters or characters with comedic elements. Non-answers and using buzzwords to frequently cover up your faulty points.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Well I have not waded through the 5 pages of responses but I did read a few.

Come on the answer is obvious....

She's over without winning.

It's the curse of the successful gimmick. 

Road Warriors, Roddy Piper, Jake Roberts, etc...

When someone does not need a title to draw they dont give them titles.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Acezwicker said:


> Nattie's pitch and acting just comes off so unnatural and forced, her emulating vomit then saying it is laughably bad. For someone who grew up in the business you'd think she would know a thing or 2 about proper heelwork that isn't laughably bad.
> 
> Sounds like your reasons for discrediting Becky in this segment are the same reasons every other "smark" does when it comes to discrediting comedy characters or characters with comedic elements. Non-answers and using buzzwords to frequently cover up your faulty points.


So I have to adore Beckys style or my opinion doesn't count...

Cant dare say anything negative about Becky around here.

Becky has cut some very good promos, but her style often falls flat. She doesn't always pull it off, she's no Rock, Jericho, etc to where she can make a comedy style work in serious situations. Her good promos have all been more serious of nature, not corny, and her delivery falters when she gets corny like that as well.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Greenlawler said:


> Well I have not waded through the 5 pages of responses but I did read a few.
> 
> Come on the answer is obvious....
> 
> ...


Except that she's the favourite to win the title on Sunday according to the odds makers.

Come on now. If Piper and Jake wrestled in this era, they'd be 12 time world champions. Piper and Jake didn't fail to win the title because they were "successful gimmicks", they didn't win the title because nobody won the title in that era. Hogan held the belt for 4 years straight. The few world champions that there were outside of him were people like Savage, who was much more fitting to hold the belt than Piper and Jake, and Warrior who looked like Warrior. 

I've never understood people's comments when they say that draws don't win the belts. Hogan, Austin, Rock, Flair, Sammartino, Cena, etc weren't draws?

Also, the Road Warriors were a tag team, so of course they didn't win the world title. They had tons of tag team titles.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Except that she's the favourite to win the title on Sunday according to the odds makers.
> 
> Come on now. If Piper and Jake wrestled in this era, they'd be 12 time world champions. Piper and Jake didn't fail to win the title because they were "successful gimmicks", they didn't win the title because nobody won the title in that era. Hogan held the belt for 4 years straight. The few world champions that there were outside of him were people like Savage, who was much more fitting to hold the belt than Piper and Jake, and Warrior who looked like Warrior.
> 
> ...


Some good points there for sure....but there is some truth to the idea that some of these talents did not win titles because they were good enough draws to not hold championships.

Maybe the truth lies somewhere in the between. The Road Warriors were not pushed in the WWF as much as they could have been, are we really arguing that? But I would argue that guys like Bray and others have not won titles is because their gimmick was strong enough to draw without.

I guess the real answer is that no one will ever understand why exactly Vince picks his chosen ones, but there have been loads of talent who drew without a title, and I believe like it or not that Becky is in this category.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Greenlawler said:


> Some good points there for sure....but there is some truth to the idea that some of these talents did not win titles because they were good enough draws to not hold championships.
> 
> Maybe the truth lies somewhere in the between. The Road Warriors were not pushed in the WWF as much as they could have been, are we really arguing that? But I would argue that guys like Bray and others have not won titles is because their gimmick was strong enough to draw without.
> 
> I guess the real answer is that no one will ever understand why exactly Vince picks his chosen ones, but there have been loads of talent who drew without a title.


I was too young when the Road Warriors had their run in WWF, but part of what might have held them back in WWF was that Vince was Vince and he saw them as somebody that he didn't make. He made Demolition, and his knock off Road Warriors have the longest tag title reign in that company's history, which probably means that if the Road Warriors were his idea, it'd have been them.

Bray doesn't win the title because they don't LIKE him. Especially now. When he was all over the show in 2014 and Bryan was the only more over guy in the company, perhaps that argument would fly, but Bray Wyatt now has been destroyed. He's not drawing anything, in fact, the only way he's ever going to draw again is if he DOES win the belt and starts destroying people while he has it. People tune his gimmick out now, it's a fucking shame. He's not over anymore, the belt is exactly what he needs. People thought Dean Ambrose was gonna be one of these guys that wouldn't win the title because "he draws without the belt", and lo and behold he won it. The argument just doesn't hold water.

I'm not saying you can't be popular without a title, but that has nothing to do with whether or not they give it to you. People will always sight Ted Dibiase as a guy who could draw without the title as the reason he didn't get the belt, yet Vince had originally planned for him to win the title, but then he changed it to Savage, so clearly that thought never crossed his mind.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I was too young when the Road Warriors had their run in WWF, but part of what might have held them back in WWF was that Vince was Vince and he saw them as somebody that he didn't make. He made Demolition, and his knock off Road Warriors have the longest tag title reign in that company's history, which probably means that if the Road Warriors were his idea, it'd have been them.
> 
> Bray doesn't win the title because they don't LIKE him. Especially now. When he was all over the show in 2014 and Bryan was the only more over guy in the company, perhaps that argument would fly, but Bray Wyatt now has been destroyed. He's not drawing anything, in fact, the only way he's ever going to draw again is if he DOES win the belt and starts destroying people while he has it. People tune his gimmick out now, it's a fucking shame. He's not over anymore, the belt is exactly what he needs. People thought Dean Ambrose was gonna be one of these guys that wouldn't win the title because "he draws without the belt", and lo and behold he won it. The argument just doesn't hold water.
> 
> I'm not saying you can't be popular without a title, but that has nothing to do with whether or not they give it to you. People will always sight Ted Dibiase as a guy who could draw without the title as the reason he didn't get the belt, yet Vince had originally planned for him to win the title, but then he changed it to Savage, so clearly that thought never crossed his mind.


I don't agree.....I do think they take into consideration the ability to draw without a title. That's coming from 40 years of watching. 

We have different opinions, that's fine I have always respected your input. But to me guys like Jake,JYD and Roddy would be in the same position now, and that's an opinion. Sure in an era where guys like Del Rio and Miz win titles more people win belts but that does not mean everyone does. A belt is a prop given to guys to push them up the ladder in this era in some cases. In other cases it's for guys who are friends of Vince who gladhand. 

I could be wrong. But to me there is a medium place where old school booking meets whatever Vince is doing now. Andre did not need a title for years so he did not get one. So be it. I don't think "they need" Becky to have it because she is over enough. She wins it, it does not disprove anything.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Greenlawler said:


> I don't agree.....I do think they take into consideration the ability to draw without a title. That's coming from 40 years of watching.


Well, I've been watching for 26, and granted, that's only half as long, but it's MORE than enough time for me to form a basis for what I believe. 



> We have different opinions, that's fine I have always respected your input.


Same. I don't want to make this an argument, I've always enjoyed your posts and we can agree to disagree.



> But to me guys like Jake,JYD and Roddy would be in the same position now, and that's an opinion. Sure in an era where guys like Del Rio and Miz win titles more people win belts but that does not mean everyone does. A belt is a prop given to guys to push them up the ladder in this era in some cases. In other cases it's for guys who are friends of Vince who gladhand.


Well, JYD is black, so you're damn right he would be. 

Honestly, I can't think of ONE, REALLY popular guy who didn't win the belt in recent history. Not one. And I'm not gonna count active people unless it's obvious that they'll never hold it, like Cesaro. Cesaro is popular but he's not REALLY popular, he's mid level popular. He's not getting chants, he's not Kevin Owens, or AJ Styles, or Nakamura, he's just midcard popular. Who is there? Honestly? Everybody who was popular, CM Punk, Daniel Bryan, Kevin Owens, AJ Styles it sure as hell looks like according to the oddsmakers, Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose, they all got it. They don't have a guy that they see as a big attraction that they'll never put the title on, I don't think that's what they see Bray Wyatt as, because he's not popular. Not anymore. 

Piper not being a world champion in this era, there would be a fucking revolt like for Daniel Bryan. I hated Piper's promos, but a guy with that much charisma, you couldn't keep the title out of his hands if you cut them off. 



> I could be wrong. But to me there is a medium place where old school booking meets whatever Vince is doing now. Andre did not need a title for years so he did not get one. So be it. I don't think "they need" Becky to have it because she is over enough. She wins it, it does not disprove anything.


Ok, but that logic can be applied across the board. Does anybody with any modicum of popularity NEED to have the title? If Steve Austin and The Rock were 0 time world champions, would it honestly affect anything? Would Austin's feud with Vince not have saved the company? It would've still been exactly as entertaining as it was.

Besides, if you're gonna use the argument that Becky is over enough that she doesn't need it, if you go back to NXT, Becky is the only one of the Four Horsewomen that didn't win the title, but the fact is, she was less over than Bayley and Sasha, she wasn't more over, she was LESS over. She was maybe the least popular of the four, I didn't watch NXT every week so I can't speak as to who was more popular between Charlotte and Becky, but Bayley and Sasha were by far the two biggest stars of the division. So really, she needed the title more than they did. If they were gonna say that one of them didn't need the title to draw, it would easily be Bayley, not Becky.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Fearless Maryse said:


> So I have to adore Beckys style or my opinion doesn't count...
> 
> Cant dare say anything negative about Becky around here.
> 
> Becky has cut some very good promos, but her style often falls flat. She doesn't always pull it off, she's no Rock, Jericho, etc to where she can make a comedy style work in serious situations. Her good promos have all been more serious of nature, not corny, and her delivery falters when she gets corny like that as well.


No you giving Nattie props for being slightly less awful than normal while Bagging on Becky is just hilarious. 

Becky's unorthodox style isn't for everyone I get that, but when you elevate Natalya for being slightly less boring than usual while Bagging on Becky you just come off like you're grasping at straws.

Comparing new to old to attempt to prove your point when the reality is no one will ever be close to that again because they had bullet points and more freedom while Becky is stuck with script. The point of it is it's meant to be non-serious to the point of being endearing, her character has a lot of non serious elements so if you do or if you don't find it endearing is very much a ymmv situation.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

I never understood why people go on about Beckys NXT run, She got called up in double quick time and never had a chance to make a name for herself after her breakout match with Sasha, Very few wrestlers get called up from NXT in less than a year, Becky is one of them


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Acezwicker said:


> No you giving Nattie props for being slightly less awful than normal while Bagging on Becky is just hilarious.
> 
> Becky's unorthodox style isn't for everyone I get that, but when you elevate Natalya for being slightly less boring than usual while Bagging on Becky you just come off like you're grasping at straws.
> 
> Comparing new to old to attempt to prove your point when the reality is no one will ever be close to that again because they had bullet points and more freedom while Becky is stuck with script. The point of it is it's meant to be non-serious to the point of being endearing, her character has a lot of non serious elements so if you do or if you don't find it endearing is very much a ymmv situation.


My entire initial point was just that this week Nattie was better on the mic than Becky was. I'm not tearing into her, as I've said Becky has delivered some good promos when she's more serious, its her pun filled promos that fall flat to me and many others. She's not charismatic enough to make it work, she often just comes across as being too goofy.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

She's betting favourite to win at Backlash.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

JCole said:


> She's betting favourite to win at Backlash.


Though there's often a swing in the hours before the event.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

Crasp said:


> Though there's often a swing in the hours before the event.


Yes Nikki used to be the favourite by a wide distance.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Fearless Maryse said:


> My entire initial point was just that this week Nattie was better on the mic than Becky was. I'm not tearing into her, as I've said Becky has delivered some good promos when she's more serious, its her pun filled promos that fall flat to me and many others. She's not charismatic enough to make it work, she often just comes across as being too goofy.


Your point is ultimately subjective and kinda ridiculous. Shouting to elicit emotion to many just comes off so forced and unnatural. Natalya grew up in the business but lacks the fundamentals even rookies have. The audience don't invest because they can see through it.

I like Becky's goofy promos here because it comes off more natural in the delivery when she's speaking so it's easier to invest in. Becky is charismatic in a unique way not the conventional way so it gets lost in translation. Dean Ambrose gets this too. This too goofy mindset shows the problem with modern wrestling fans. It's bagging on characters for having more than 1 dimension. Remember wrestling is supposed to be fun.

Wrestling needs Comedy characters and characters with comedic elements period. It helps with the mood and the atmosphere of the show. NXT is so bad because of this, the product feels so lifeless.


----------



## ImSumukh (Mar 26, 2016)

bcoz he jobbed every women.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

How you like her now?










:draper2


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Sincere said:


> How you like her now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of the most deserving title wins in a long time :becky


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

She looks F'N badass with that title (Y)


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

L-DOPA said:


> She looks F'N *badlass* with that title (Y)


FTFY :becky


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

She looks exceedingly beautiful with that belt. Long may she reign. :becky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Greetings from the World of Tomorrow! 

People of the past, I've a lot to tell you about Becky Lynch...


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

😂


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Ah, the good old days. It was all worth it. Becky's booking exploded in their face in Summer 18. 



Acezwicker said:


> *Honestly Becky is closer to NXT Bayley and Daniel Bryan* than Ziggler. Becky is notorious for being safe and can make her opponents look really good (i.e Bayley). NXT has made Becky into this huge underdog the same way the original NXT did for Bryan. Becky gets over by losing the same way it did for Bayley.


You got that damn right


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Really? Are becky fans this bored that they're bumping a 4 year old thread just to brag?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Joke's on you... I ain't even a Becky fan!


----------

